# Gage is the newest driveler # 127



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

big shoes to fill boom boom


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Good One Gobble!! Welcome Gage, newest driveler!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

Morning mud and Crickett


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

hay.....last post.....lock er down


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

Gage said thank ya'll for the nice warm welcome!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.....last post.....lock er down



so are you ready to start another one?


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so are you ready to start another one?



yours is better.....first driveler I ever started and I had to delete it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice name gobble 

Morning folks..  Iv been on 4 times but AT&T has been working on my internet all morning.    Its up and working correctly now


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> yours is better.....first driveler I ever started and I had to delete it



we both were thinking along the same lines though


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> yours is better.....first driveler I ever started and I had to delete it



and you call us idjits


----------



## karen936 (Jun 11, 2014)

morning


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2014)

LOVE the name!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

poor rydert made his first driveler and had to delete it..  Hope the music was fitting.  They will give you a hard time if it doesnt fit the name, trust me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> morning


Morning Karen. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor rydert made his first driveler and had to delete it..  Hope the music was fitting.  They will give you a hard time if it doesnt fit the name, trust me



Nawwww,, they dont do that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2014)

How about it youngsters... Dropped the kid off for feetball practice a few minutes ago. Is it me or is every sport hard core and over the top now? Don't get me wrong, I love seeing the kids in sports and having fun but it seems to consume every extra minute they/we have. 
Baseball is now a year round sport. When I was a kid every sport had a season and that was just the way it was!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> How about it youngsters... Dropped the kid off for feetball practice a few minutes ago. Is it me or is every sport hard core and over the top now? Don't get me wrong, I love seeing the kids in sports and having fun but it seems to consume every extra minute they/we have.
> Baseball is now a year round sport. _*When I was a kid every sport had a season and that was just the way it was!*_


Tell me about it............. they are pushing for year 'round soccer here, I have kids that "can't play All-Stars" because they are on a travel team............. AND used to, your *Travel Teams* were the creme of the crop, not anymore, it's just a bunch of kids that go play ball all over the place, I'm not saying they aren't good, but they don't "try out & make the team" like it used to be...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

There are other sports besides Motorsports?????????? I dont get it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

sports still should be by seasons not year rounders IMO.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Tell me about it............. they are pushing for year 'round soccer here, I have kids that "can't play All-Stars" because they are on a travel team............. AND used to, your *Travel Teams* were the creme of the crop, not anymore, it's just a bunch of kids that go play ball all over the place, I'm not saying they aren't good, but they don't "try out & make the team" like it used to be...........



When I played rec ball the coaches picked the best players from all the teams and they were on the allstars.  Glad to say i made the cut several years.  Played on a few traveling teams too.  I loved it.

Couldnt care any less bout soccer tho


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

hfh played girls softball


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh played girls softball



yup, i sure miss the showers


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, i sure miss the showers



can't beat showering with some big butch women


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can't beat showering with some big butch women



you obviously havent paid much attention to female softball players in the past 20 years..  alot of dem be HAWT!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anybody know if there is road work on I 75 between Cordele and Macon at the present time?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Does anybody know if there is road work on I 75 between Cordele and Macon at the present time?



Yup, North of Cordele right around the Dooly  line to right around Perry I know for sure.   Beyond that I cant say


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup, North of Cordele right around the Dooly  line to right around Perry I know for sure.   Beyond that I cant say





Thanks Louie. Reckon we`ll go up 19 then cut across.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Louie. Reckon we`ll go up 19 then cut across.



Your welcome.  I hated driving 75 when they were doing construction between Tifton and the house..   I swear all the idiots decided that was the best time to drive.  Semis seemed to act the worse and Im generally pretty tolerant of truck drivers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you obviously havent paid much attention to female softball players in the past 20 years..  alot of dem be HAWT!!!


Hdm03 is Jelly. Thats code for Jealous.


Nicodemus said:


> Does anybody know if there is road work on I 75 between Cordele and Macon at the present time?



Yes


----------



## mattech (Jun 11, 2014)

I made y'all a video.


http://myfox8.com/2014/06/10/man-st...akes-celine-dion-music-video-and-its-perfect/


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your welcome.  I hated driving 75 when they were doing construction between Tifton and the house..   I swear all the idiots decided that was the best time to drive.  Semis seemed to act the worse and Im generally pretty tolerant of truck drivers.



Time for a new pic/hot Avatar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Time for a new pic/hot Avatar



I was just sitting here thinking that... brb


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> I made y'all a video.
> 
> 
> http://myfox8.com/2014/06/10/man-st...akes-celine-dion-music-video-and-its-perfect/



Wow my iphone 5 takes crappy pics and vid's. He must have a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your welcome.  I hated driving 75 when they were doing construction between Tifton and the house..   I swear all the idiots decided that was the best time to drive.  Semis seemed to act the worse and Im generally pretty tolerant of truck drivers.





I don`t like to ride next to those concrete barriors. Plus, I don`t like traffic either. We headed up there shortly to meet up with Redneck Mcguiver at Bass Pro. The Redhead is gonna get his side by side 4 wheeler. Good time for me to pick up another pound or two of black powder for my flintlock while we there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Megan Fox... 'nough said


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2014)

Hfh and HDM  hijacked my comments... Never mind !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t like to ride next to those concrete barriors. Plus, I don`t like traffic either. We headed up there shortly to meet up with Redneck Mcguiver at Bass Pro. The Redhead is gonna get his side by side 4 wheeler. Good time for me to pick up another pound or two of black powder for my flintlock while we there.



Them barriers make me tighten up a little.

Hope the redhead enjoys the new toy.  Tell Kim not to be such a stranger.  He is allowed to post more than once in each driveler


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Megan Fox... 'nough said


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Them barriers make me tighten up a little.
> 
> Hope the redhead enjoys the new toy.  Tell Kim not to be such a stranger.  He is allowed to post more than once in each driveler





I`ll tell him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hfh and HDM  hijacked my comments... Never mind !



  whachu talkin bout willis


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can't beat showering with some big butch women


you sayin I'm butch?!?!  I played Church league and what we called a "tournament team" back then, not "travel ball".........


Nicodemus said:


> I don`t like to ride next to those concrete barriors. Plus, I don`t like traffic either. We headed up there shortly to meet up with Redneck Mcguiver at Bass Pro. The Redhead is gonna get his side by side 4 wheeler. Good time for me to pick up another pound or two of black powder for my flintlock while we there.


 The Redhead did good!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you sayin I'm butch?!?!  I played Church league and what we called a "tournament team" back then, not "travel ball".........
> 
> The Redhead did good!!





She is the most unselfish Lady I have ever known. She hardly ever asks for anything, but she has wanted one of those utility vehicles for a couple of years now. If anybody deserves one, she does.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you sayin I'm butch?!?!  I played Church league and what we called a "tournament team" back then, not "travel ball".........
> 
> The Redhead did good!!



You didn't see the part where I wrote "everyone except keebs'????  Something must be wrong with the internets


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whachu talkin bout willis


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't believe Gage has surrendered to the Drivelers. How came he to such low degree?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I can't believe Gage has surrendered to the Drivelers. How came he to such low degree?



He got it from his dad


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I can't believe Gage has surrendered to the Drivelers. How came he to such low degree?



Apple dont fall far from the tree. .............. Hey wait a minute


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Apple dont fall far from the tree. .............. Hey wait a minute



should we be affended?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2014)

No No:  Don`t poke the bear. Elfiii is even meaner`n me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> should we be affended?



Prob.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No No:  Don`t poke the bear. Elfiii is even meaner`n me.



Old saying, dont start nothing, wont be nothing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I can't believe Gage has surrendered to the Drivelers. How came he to such low degree?


little fella didnt have a a chance.  Mommy and Daddy are here... poor kid


mudracing101 said:


> Apple dont fall far from the tree. .............. Hey wait a minute



You got that right... once again.. poor kid


I was holding him last night and he was staring at me with a look of concern.  I bet he was thinking "man, I'm gonna look like that in 30 years  "


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmmm..... <-----chocolate cupcake


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

my wife is taking me out for lunch.....she got lucky when she met me....


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



How's your pop doin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hmmm..... <-----chocolate cupcake


did you bring enough for everyone?


rydert said:


> my wife is taking me out for lunch.....she got lucky when she met me....



that lucky lucky woman 

tell her I said hey and I'm open for lunch tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> little fella didnt have a a chance.  Mommy and Daddy are here... poor kid
> 
> 
> You got that right... once again.. poor kid
> ...


Or he had gas



rydert said:


> my wife is taking me out for lunch.....she got lucky when she met me....


Tell her i said hey.


Crickett said:


> How's your pop doin?



They didnt keep him so thats good i guess. He's got to have a hip and they said the doctor would call him with his results from the cor. artery tests. So far no news. Thanks for asking.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you bring enough for everyone?
> 
> 
> that lucky lucky woman
> ...



I'm open for lunch Friday, she can take me to the Golden Corral


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

what's wrong with your dad mud?....musta missed that


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Speakin of lunch , i'll be back.


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you bring enough for everyone?
> 
> 
> that lucky lucky woman
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Or he had gas
> 
> 
> Tell her i said hey.
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> I'm open for lunch Friday, she can take me to the Golden Corral



.....idjits


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you bring enough for everyone?



No No: 



mudracing101 said:


> They didnt keep him so thats good i guess. He's got to have a hip and they said the doctor would call him with his results from the cor. artery tests. So far no news. Thanks for asking.



I'll keep him in my prayers. 

My hubby's friend had to have both of his hips replaced a few years ago. Took him a while to recover but he felt much better after having it done.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She is the most unselfish Lady I have ever known. She hardly ever asks for anything, but she has wanted one of those utility vehicles for a couple of years now. If anybody deserves one, she does.


 Yeah she does!


hdm03 said:


> You didn't see the part where I wrote "everyone except keebs'????  Something must be wrong with the internets





elfiii said:


> I can't believe Gage has surrendered to the Drivelers. How came he to such low degree?


hey, you slummin today?


mudracing101 said:


> Apple dont fall far from the tree. .............. Hey wait a minute





Nicodemus said:


> No No:  Don`t poke the bear. Elfiii is even meaner`n me.





Crickett said:


> Hmmm..... <-----chocolate cupcake


Mexican again, I think that is the only place this life guard eats, but today I told him what I wanted, he called & said they didn't have it, so he fixed me a couple taco's instead, only thing he forgot was the taco sauce....... 


mudracing101 said:


> Or he had gas
> 
> 
> Tell her i said hey.
> ...


Houston Clinic is the place to go!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> my wife is taking me out for lunch.....she got lucky when she met me....



She may not be too hungry; we had a big breakfast together this morning; but please do tell her i said hey; she'll know what it means.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Checkers for  lunch, the burger joint not the game.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks for clearing that up Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Supposed to have been 80 percent chance of rain all day, so far sunshine and beautiful here.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

cloudy and a little windy here


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

Tifton is always beautiful; a lil heaven on earth; i like to say


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She may not be too hungry; we had a big breakfast together this morning; but please do tell her i said hey; she'll know what it means.



........idjit


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can't beat showering with some big butch women



I played softball back in the day...... What you trying to say?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I played softball back in the day...... What you trying to say?



OH SNAP!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can't beat showering with some big butch women





Keebs said:


> you sayin I'm butch?!?!  I played Church league and what we called a "tournament team" back then, not "travel ball".........
> :





little miss sunshine said:


> I played softball back in the day...... What you trying to say?



hdm03=open mouth, insert foot............


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I played softball back in the day...... What you trying to say?



Interesting......I've heard some pretty cool stories about softball players.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

sure is nice in Tifton today


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

how nice is it?


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sure is nice in Tifton today



you at the park?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> how nice is it?


its beautiful 


rydert said:


> you at the park?



Yeah, I am actually.  I was looking for you and hdm03.  Something really important to tell yall face to face.  All the people i asked said yall had come and gone already


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I can't believe Gage has surrendered to the Drivelers. How came he to such low degree?



don't you have to herd the cats in the pf today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its beautiful
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am actually.  I was looking for you and hdm03.  Something really important to tell yall face to face.  All the people i asked said yall had come and gone already



Tifton park where rumors start.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tifton park where rumors start.



or police rap sheets..


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its beautiful
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am actually.  I was looking for you and hdm03.  Something really important to tell yall face to face.  All the people i asked said yall had come and gone already



we be partying like rock stars


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Interesting......I've heard some pretty cool stories about softball players.



Have you now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Have you now?



lms, tell us some of your experiences and I can compare.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lms, tell us some of your experiences and I can compare.



What happens on the field stays on the field...... however I have heard some intereating stories about men on scooters that will blow your mind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> What happens on the field stays on the field...... however I have heard some intereating stories about men on scooters that will blow your mind



oh my....


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> What happens on the field stays on the field...... however I have heard some intereating stories about men on scooters that will blow your mind



speaking of men on scooters.......anybody heard from Quack?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Have you now?



Yes; PM sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

i hope for her sake it wasnt another selfie...


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; PM sent



PM received, sorry I can't discuss that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> What happens on the field stays on the field...... however I have heard some intereating stories about men on scooters that will blow your mind



after the game stories might be better told.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i hope for her sake it wasnt another selfie...



I always include a selfie in all of my PMs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

where keebs and mud hiding?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I always include a selfie in all of my PMs



good thing she is already legally blind.  cant make her eyesight any worse


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2014)

Well y'all I went & hurt my Mama's feelings 

She's taking her vacation time next week & wants to come spend a _few_ days out here with us I told her no. I have to work & I just can't have her here for a week. So now I am a mean & hurtful daughter that doesn't care about her Mama.  




Keebs said:


> Mexican again, I think that is the only place this life guard eats, but today I told him what I wanted, he called & said they didn't have it, so he fixed me a couple taco's instead, only thing he forgot was the taco sauce.......



Bless his heart! 



mudracing101 said:


> Checkers for  lunch, the burger joint not the game.



Checkers is NASTY! 



mudracing101 said:


> Supposed to have been 80 percent chance of rain all day, so far sunshine and beautiful here.



Came a good storm here last night around supper time. I was grilling some shish kabobs when it hit. 



little miss sunshine said:


> I played softball back in the day...... What you trying to say?





hdm03 said:


> Interesting......I've heard some pretty cool stories about softball players.





little miss sunshine said:


> Have you now?







little miss sunshine said:


> What happens on the field stays on the field...... however I have heard some intereating stories about men on scooters that will blow your mind


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lms, tell us some of your experiences and I can compare.



It was little league...... We got buck wild at pizza hut then went home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

crickett= little meanie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

lms, hows the house feeling?  cooler?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

House feels Awsome now  hashtag happymamma!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> It was little league...... We got buck wild at pizza hut then went home



odd........

buck wild=LMS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> House feels Awsome now  hashtag happymamma!!



KEEBS!!!!! GET HER..  she did the hashtag thing #lmsintrouble


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

danggit.........


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> It was little league...... We got buck wild at pizza hut then went home







havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett= little meanie



No No: 



rydert said:


> odd........
> 
> buck wild=LMS







havin_fun_huntin said:


> KEEBS!!!!! GET HER..  she did the hashtag thing #lmsintrouble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

i be HAUNGRY


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i be HAUNGRY



Me too.....think I'll have another cupcake!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lms, hows the house feeling?  cooler?



Yeah; it does feel pretty good in here; we are both very comfortable.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me too.....think I'll have another cupcake!


  little meanie x2


hdm03 said:


> Yeah; it does feel pretty good in here; we are both very comfortable.  Thanks a lot!



thats fine, i just hope you paid the AC man and didnt make her do it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where keebs and mud hiding?


werkin for a livin......... 


Crickett said:


> Well y'all I went & hurt my Mama's feelings
> 
> She's taking her vacation time next week & wants to come spend a _few_ days out here with us I told her no. I have to work & I just can't have her here for a week. So now I am a mean & hurtful daughter that doesn't care about her Mama.
> 
> ...


No No:No you're not, you're truthful........... don't let it bother you too much.
Cricket, this one DOES need blessin, poor thing, he is so ADD it ain't even funny........... me & my co-worker are taking turns going down to the pool to check on all of them this year!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett= little meanie


who you callin little?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> little meanie x2
> 
> 
> thats fine, i just hope you paid the AC man and didnt make her do it



I had forgotten my wallet.


Anyway; you are out of bread and lunch meat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> werkin for a livin.........
> 
> No No:No you're not, you're truthful........... don't let it bother you too much.
> Cricket, this one DOES need blessin, poor thing, he is so ADD it ain't even funny........... me & my co-worker are taking turns going down to the pool to check on all of them this year!
> ...



i was trying to be politically correct.  midget meanie isnt nice to say


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> House feels Awsome now  hashtag happymamma!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> KEEBS!!!!! GET HER..  she did the hashtag thing #lmsintrouble


and you can't teach her nuttin=lost cause.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I had forgotten my wallet.
> 
> 
> Anyway; you are out of bread and lunch meat.



Well send her to town to pick up some more before i get home.. And and tell her I want a Diet Dr Pepper too..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and you can't teach her nuttin=lost cause.......



aint that the truth


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I had forgotten my wallet.
> 
> 
> Anyway; you are out of bread and lunch meat.



hdm03=has to eat bread and lunch meat
rydert=gets steak and baked potato


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well send her to town to pick up some more before i get home.. And and tell her I want a Diet Dr Pepper too..



I'll have her do that once she's finished mopping the kitchen.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I had forgotten my wallet.
> 
> 
> Anyway; you are out of bread and lunch meat.



I thibk you ahoyld get more lunch meat since you ate it all and btw hfh wants a diet dr pepper thanks!


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2014)

I know im not around much anymore, but yall wish me and my family luck if you would please. Just been rough in a lot of ways lately. 

Thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2014)

slip said:


> I know im not around much anymore, but yall wish me and my family luck if you would please. Just been rough in a lot of ways lately.
> 
> Thanks.


you got it Moppett, holler if I can do anything!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

slip said:


> I know im not around much anymore, but yall wish me and my family luck if you would please. Just been rough in a lot of ways lately.
> 
> Thanks.



hope everything get better slip


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

Best of luck to you and your family; slip


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2014)

slip said:


> I know im not around much anymore, but yall wish me and my family luck if you would please. Just been rough in a lot of ways lately.
> 
> Thanks.





You got it lil bro !!! 





Ya'll fixin to get off work, I'm gonna be headed in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

poor quack gets to sleep all day when its hot and work at night when its less hot... 


Smarter than he looks isnt he.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor quack gets to sleep all day when its hot and work at night when its less hot...
> 
> 
> Smarter than he looks isnt he.





Been trading out days for nights, I sleep much better during the day.  'Pose to start days Monday, not sure yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2014)

Later Y'all, i'm out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

bye mud, bye keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye mud, bye keebs


Bye Leroy!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2014)

Mandy must be at the beach ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy must be at the beach ??



i bet shes   pretty good by now too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

everybody is leaving.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

Im hurr


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im hurr



How did you hurr yourself?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet shes   pretty good by now too






You KNOW it !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How did you hurr yourself?





He fall down and go BOOOOOOOOM !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 11, 2014)

More like splat...  

aight folks im out.. yall try to behave


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> little meanie x2







Keebs said:


> werkin for a livin.........
> 
> No No:No you're not, you're truthful........... don't let it bother you too much.
> Cricket, this one DOES need blessin, poor thing, he is so ADD it ain't even funny........... me & my co-worker are taking turns going down to the pool to check on all of them this year!
> ...











havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was trying to be politically correct.  midget meanie isnt nice to say



I know....I know....I'm short...... 





slip said:


> I know im not around much anymore, but yall wish me and my family luck if you would please. Just been rough in a lot of ways lately.
> 
> Thanks.



You got Slip!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> More like splat...
> 
> aight folks im out.. yall try to behave



Always behaving.  






by my standards maybe not GON's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm here!!!! Hello, hello


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here!!!! Hello, hello


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Pipe down idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Pipe down idjit


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you drivelers.

It is time to get up and "shake a leg" and get your "Mojo" going too.


Oh, who am I kidding......Bring on the coffee first before trying to do any of these things !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you drivelers.
> 
> It is time to get up and "shake a leg" and get your "Mojo" going too.
> 
> ...



You are vertical awfully early this morning.   It is Friday eve.  

Coffee you wanted coffee?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you drivelers.
> 
> It is time to get up and "shake a leg" and get your "Mojo" going too.
> 
> ...



What about those who are about to go back home? Should I call ahead and make sure we have liquor in the cabinet?

Top of the morning double E's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What about those who are about to go back home? Should I call ahead and make sure we have liquor in the cabinet?
> 
> Top of the morning double E's



Calling ahead sounds like a plan or did you forget to plan?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Calling ahead sounds like a plan or did you forget to plan?



A little of both G


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What about those who are about to go back home? Should I call ahead and make sure we have liquor in the cabinet?
> 
> Top of the morning double E's




Many years ago, I was right there with you in the same predicament as I worked the graveyard shift as well.  It took a lot of getting used to but it always helped to have the "Cabinet" stocked with your favorite spirits.  

The toughest times were on some Friday mornings when I got off work at 7 AM and decided to go fishing with friends all day Friday, Saturday, and even on Sundays and THEN have to come back in to work at 11 PM on Sunday nights with very little sleep during that 3 day span.  At least we had lots of fun fishing all over the Santee Cooper Lakes back then.  Of course, I was young and dumb for sure back in those days.  I guess that I finally graduated up to the category of just being "Dumb" because I shore ain't young no more.






gobbleinwoods said:


> Calling ahead sounds like a plan or did you forget to plan?





Yep, you must have a good plan in place for those spirits too.  Well for me, the good thing was when I ran really low, I would visit my brother-in-law's liquor store and get replenished at a good savings to me on each trip to his store.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2014)

I so sleepy right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I so sleepy right now.



Go check the roof.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

Just a few more minutes !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just a few more minutes !!



Head home to that lovely wife that is still in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

Good morning, Friday eve. We need a lil rain. Water sprinklers are running. Grass is turning brown.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Friday eve. We need a lil rain. Water sprinklers are running. Grass is turning brown.



already at work?  hopefully the skies will open up over the next few days and fill the ponds and raise the water table.


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Friday eve. We need a lil rain. Water sprinklers are running. Grass is turning brown.



we got 3" yesterday.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Mornin.....I'm finally home from my trip from hades. Forgot my phone!      

BUT, it was actually kind of nice too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I'm finally home from my trip from hades. Forgot my phone!
> 
> BUT, it was actually kind of nice too!



Indecisive women it can't be both!


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

What made the upper midwest hades?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

howdy folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Indecisive women it can't be both!



Sometimes that phone feels like a ball and chain! 



rydert said:


> Chief O



DertO  



gobbleinwoods said:


> What made the upper midwest hades?



Sometimes I need that phone! There was info on it that would have been very useful.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

High


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy folks



Mornin, DaDa!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

welcome back Jeff C+


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> we got 3" yesterday.........


Supposed to have rained here. Sunshine all day and hot.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I'm finally home from my trip from hades. Forgot my phone!
> 
> BUT, it was actually kind of nice too!


Jeff fa fa!!!



rydert said:


> Chief O





gobbleinwoods said:


> already at work?  hopefully the skies will open up over the next few days and fill the ponds and raise the water table.


I would be happy with just a lil to water things.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy folks


Hey Leroy



hdm03 said:


> High



Already. Its only 8 o'clock


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> welcome back Jeff C+



Thanks, good to be back wit my dribbler buds and budettes! 



hdm03 said:


> thanks



You're Welcome! 



mudracing101 said:


> Supposed to have rained here. Sunshine all day and hot.
> 
> Jeff fa fa!!!
> 
> ...



Yo Mudro!!!  

hdm+=High Achiever


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Yall speakin of this lack of rain, we've had it almost everyday for the past 5-7 days.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

Yesterday was the first day we didn't have rain at my house in the last few days.......i'm glad it skipped us and my garden


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

keebs, looky what I found on da facelife


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Im with mud, we need some rain down here.   All the farmers have planted their crops and they need the water.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yesterday was the first day we didn't have rain at my house in the last few days.......i'm glad it skipped us and my garden



Looks like I'm going to get it again today. The same thing happened last year on my garden and BAMM, powdery mildew......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I'm finally home from my trip from hades. Forgot my phone!
> 
> BUT, it was actually kind of nice too!


CHIEEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Yall speakin of this lack of rain, we've had it almost everyday for the past 5-7 days.


we ain't gettin it here!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, looky what I found on da facelife


That's da stuff!  just ask Nicodemus!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, looky what I found on da facelife


That stuff was the bomb. It hurt but it worked.


Keebs said:


> CHIEEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we ain't gettin it here!
> 
> That's da stuff!  just ask Nicodemus!



For real, i was watching the cows walk across the field and dust was coming up. Grass lookin pitiful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we ain't gettin it here!
> 
> That's da stuff!  just ask Nicodemus!













That, and Merthiolate......good stuff!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That, and Merthiolate......good stuff!!!



Wait... thats what i was thinking of , one would burn like all get out and the other wouldnt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2014)

Good night


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we ain't gettin it here!
> 
> That's da stuff!  just ask Nicodemus!





Wonder I didn`t get burnt up as many times as I got painted with that infernal mess. Or died of mercury poisonin` from it.  


Conserve your water folks, even if you`re gettin` plenty of rain. It could stop any day, just like it has us down here. A lawn ain`t worth the use of water, a garden and crop is.

The time to conserve water is before there`s a shortage. Not after it`s too late.



Mornin`...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder I didn`t get burnt up as many times as I got painted with that infernal mess. Or died of mercury poisonin` from it.
> 
> 
> Conserve your water folks, even if you`re gettin` plenty of rain. It could stop any day, just like it has us down here. A lawn ain`t worth the use of water, a garden and crop is.
> ...


Wise words, 'ol wise one!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder I didn`t get burnt up as many times as I got painted with that infernal mess. Or died of mercury poisonin` from it.
> 
> 
> Conserve your water folks, even if you`re gettin` plenty of rain. It could stop any day, just like it has us down here. A lawn ain`t worth the use of water, a garden and crop is.
> ...


Nic, I normally agree with you 100% but I have to admit.  Not much annoys me more than to see a pivot running when its raining or has flooded for 2 days.  Especially  when we are in a shortage like we were for several years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I normally agree with you 100% but I have to admit.  Not much annoys me more than to see a pivot running when its raining or has flooded for 2 days.  Especially  when we are in a shortage like we were for several years.





I see one like that from time to time, and all I can figure is that those must be set on an automatic timer. Personally, I`d try to keep the cost of fuel and electricity down when I was waterin` crops and only water when it was needed.

An interestin` comparison is the farm behind the house. It`s under lease and dryland farmed by the same brothers who lease the farmin` rights from the plantation across the road from the house. That field is under a center pivot.   They always get a good yield from both fields. Even in dry years.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I see one like that from time to time, and all I can figure is that those must be set on an automatic timer. Personally, I`d try to keep the cost of fuel and electricity down when I was waterin` crops and only water when it was needed.
> 
> An interestin` comparison is the farm behind the house. It`s under lease and dryland farmed by the same brothers who lease the farmin` rights from the plantation across the road from the house. That field is under a center pivot.   They always get a good yield from both fields. Even in dry years.


 
Amazing how that happens isnt it.  Alot of my friends farm or work for farmers.  Most of them farm mostly dry land.  They all seem to do pretty good too.


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Amazing how that happens isnt it.  Alot of my friends farm or work for farmers.  Most of them farm mostly dry land.  They all seem to do pretty good too.



I have done it both ways, dry land(small amount of land)... irrigated(big amount of land)....no way I would ever do dry land again......just the price of seed now is unbelievable......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

where everyone run off to?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh, Nic, how he redhead enjoying her new toy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where everyone run off to?



Browsin around......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

where did i run off toot?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

sleep tight blood.

morning drivelers I missed earlier.   I am doing a flyby.  Came in from spraying as it sure feels like rain but radar says not yet.  Need some windshield time today to run errands is a couple so towns.  A disadvantage of living out there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where did i run off toot?



wipe hdm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I see one like that from time to time, and all I can figure is that those must be set on an automatic timer. Personally, I`d try to keep the cost of fuel and electricity down when I was waterin` crops and only water when it was needed.
> 
> An interestin` comparison is the farm behind the house. It`s under lease and dryland farmed by the same brothers who lease the farmin` rights from the plantation across the road from the house. That field is under a center pivot.   They always get a good yield from both fields. Even in dry years.




The big center pivots in NE would run 24/7 once they turned them on.  Timed to make one complete circle in 24.   Only time they would turn them off is when the detasseling crew would come through.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

Man its cold in this office


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

mud got the ac on 65...   Fluffy folks do that


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lunch time.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time.



Yep....Gots some fried skrimp, fish, hush puppies and fries.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

Fluffy folks do tend to sweat a lot


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

Speakin' of Fluffy; today is Golden Corral eve for him


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yep....Gots some fried skrimp, fish, hush puppies and fries.


share??????
left ova mexican.............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> share??????
> left ova mexican.............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey hey hey..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Nic, how he redhead enjoying her new toy?



Man, she is lovin` that thing. She even let me drive it. I ran it down to the highway and scuttled it across 19 to show it my buddy who owns the land and Kichafoonee Swamp where I do all my plunderin` and huntin`. Kinda glad she got it...  



gobbleinwoods said:


> The big center pivots in NE would run 24/7 once they turned them on.  Timed to make one complete circle in 24.   Only time they would turn them off is when the detasseling crew would come through.



I hear they got some considerable big fields out there. And only a few inches of rain a year.



Just got back from roundin` up the goats and hogs that belong to the ol` boy on the other side of me up the road. Somehow his gate got left open and his stock was out. He was gone too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Nic got a new toy and told his wife it was for her...

smart fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Docs told LMS not to take the baby outside because the pollen.  I cant help but wonder what people did years ago before doctors offered them this great advice.  

I took him outside last night for fresh air.. Forget them doctors


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Docs told LMS not to take the baby outside because the pollen.  I cant help but wonder what people did years ago before doctors offered them this great advice.
> 
> I took him outside last night for fresh air.. Forget them doctors



You show em, fight the power!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

I just think its crazy to keep him inside missing the clean air and the sights (tho thy dont see well at his age) and sounds of the outside.   That did they do with kids hundreds of years ago?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just think its crazy to keep him inside missing the clean air and the sights (tho thy dont see well at his age) and sounds of the outside.   That did they do with kids hundreds of years ago?



You should let him sip on a beer this evening.......just a half a beer to start with; you don't want to be an irresponsible parent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You should let him sip on a beer this evening.......just a half a beer to start with; you don't want to be an irresponsible parent



You know what..  I think thats why I like you..  you have great ideas..



Idjit...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You know what..  I think thats why I like you..  you have great ideas..
> 
> 
> 
> Idjit...



make sure you have a clean sippy cup.   wouldn't want to distort the taste.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey Y'all! 



China Buffet for lunch! Hubby took me & the kids to eat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> China Buffet for lunch! Hubby took me & the kids to eat!



 ididnt pack a lunch..  Im gonna raid the fridge as soon as I get home tho


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ididnt pack a lunch..  Im gonna raid the fridge as soon as I get home tho



You should have gone to the Golden Corral; i hear it's beautiful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You should have gone to the Golden Corral; i hear it's beautiful



I heard the chocolate found was stuff dream are made of


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just think its crazy to keep him inside missing the clean air and the sights (tho thy dont see well at his age) and sounds of the outside.   That did they do with kids hundreds of years ago?



life expectancy 1914=52 yrs old
life expectancy 2014=79 yrs old


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> life expectancy 1914=52 yrs old
> life expectancy 2014=79 yrs old


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> China Buffet for lunch! Hubby took me & the kids to eat!


Cat tails and rice........ Yuck



rydert said:


> life expectancy 1914=52 yrs old
> life expectancy 2014=79 yrs old


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cat tails and rice........ Yuck





Cat is good. For real, bobcats anyway. If you like veal, you`ll like cat. Cattails are good too, the ones that grow in water. Young ones are similar to asparagus.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Just got back from roundin` up the goats and hogs that belong to the ol` boy on the other side of me up the road. Somehow his gate got left open and his stock was out. He was gone too.


 When you have critters, it sure is nice having a neighbor like you around!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just think its crazy to keep him inside missing the clean air and the sights (tho thy dont see well at his age) and sounds of the outside.   That did they do with kids hundreds of years ago?


On the one hand I see them saying to keep him in, but the "old fashioned me" says, take him out!!!!  The have got to be exposed to stuff to BUILD their immune system!!!!!
As far as what was done a hundred years ago, you'll have to ask Nic!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> China Buffet for lunch! Hubby took me & the kids to eat!


Love some Chinese!


Nicodemus said:


> Cat is good. For real, bobcats anyway. If you like veal, you`ll like cat. Cattails are good too, the ones that grow in water. Young ones are similar to asparagus.


 are Cattails still "endangered"??  I used to hear (at least down in *FLoriduh*) you would get a ticket if you picked them off the side of the road.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> When you have critters, it sure is nice having a neighbor like you around!
> 
> On the one hand I see them saying to keep him in, but the "old fashioned me" says, take him out!!!!  The have got to be exposed to stuff to BUILD their immune system!!!!!
> As far as what was done a hundred years ago, you'll have to ask Nic!





Some of those dangfool city dwellin` touch-me-not-nor-my-land idiots would try to prosecute me for trespassin`.  

They had me outside while they shelled peas and butterbeans, shucked corn, and blanched everything, back when I was a little bitty knot. It was cooler out there in the shade than in the house. And blanchin` everything over  afire outside in a washpot didn`t heat up the house. Bein` outside is good for a youngun, especially a boy child.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They had me outside while they shelled peas and butterbeans, shucked corn, and blanched everything, back when I was a little bitty knot. It was cooler out there in the shade than in the house. And blanchin` everything over  afire outside in a washpot didn`t heat up the house. Bein` outside is good for a youngun, especially a boy child.





Keebs said:


> :
> 
> On the one hand I see them saying to keep him in, but the "old fashioned me" says, take him out!!!!  The have got to be exposed to stuff to BUILD their immune system!!!!!
> As far as what was done a hundred years ago, you'll have to ask Nic!



kinda what I was thinking... besides they say the air in teh house is more polluted anyhow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cat is good. For real, bobcats anyway. If you like veal, you`ll like cat. Cattails are good too, the ones that grow in water. Young ones are similar to asparagus.



you can grind the roots to make a flour too.  reminds me of potato flour.


boom boom get that driveler baby outside.   do the boy good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, missmissy


hdm03 is going to be soo jealous


----------



## missmissy (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey All!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

Howdy, folks, how ya`ll are?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Howdy missy, howdy charlie


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2014)

Pm sent on someone that is gonna get banned soon.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cat is good. For real, bobcats anyway. If you like veal, you`ll like cat. Cattails are good too, the ones that grow in water. Young ones are similar to asparagus.


No Sir, dont like Veal, cats, asparagus, or Chinese.



missmissy said:


> Hey All!


Hey



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Ky , hows it goin


rydert said:


> Pm sent on someone that is gonna get banned soon.........



 Who??????????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> Pm sent on someone that is gonna get banned soon.........



glad i didnt get one them PMs


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad i didnt get one them PMs





Weighin` the possibilities of steppin` back up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Weighin` the possibilities of steppin` back up.



You wont be able to enjoy retirement trying to keep all these folks in line.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You wont be able to enjoy retirement trying to keep all these folks in line.



hfh, speaking about yourself?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hfh, speaking about yourself?



I try to behave.  I also dont venture out of the driveler much anymore.   Some of these folks done went crazy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You wont be able to enjoy retirement trying to keep all these folks in line.





I won`t try.


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2014)

ole Nic done scared everybody out of the thread with talk about coming out of retirement


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> ole Nic done scared everybody out of the thread with talk about coming out of retirement



Nic don't scare me.   matter of fact he probably saved me more than a couple times.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic don't scare me.   matter of fact he probably saved me more than a couple times.



hes a good one to have on your side.  Thats for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I try to behave.  I also dont venture out of the driveler much anymore.   Some of these folks done went crazy



yeah I read a lot of in the pf but rarely post.  The driveler is where the friends are.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah I read a lot of in the pf but rarely post.  The driveler is where the friends are.



I visit there from time to time..  Some of them folks scare me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

This is where I used to come to relax, and get away from the rest of the forum. This one, my Primitive Skills Forum, Fly Fishing, and the Traditional Archery Forum were and still are, the most polite out of all of them. The rest can go crazy in an eyeblink.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> This is where I used to come to relax, and get away from the rest of the forum. This one, my Primitive Skills Forum, Fly Fishing, and the Traditional Archery Forum were and still are, the most polite out of all of them. The rest can go crazy in an eyeblink.


 


Pay's forum is pretty polite - you could post road kill and yard trimmings on a plate and get rave reviews. Nice folks in there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Pay's forum is pretty polite - you could post road kill and yard trimmings on a plate and get rave reviews. Nice folks in there.





Yep, I forgot about that one. Fine folks there too, as much or more even that the ones I mentioned. No derailments, post count races, insults to others, rude answers, or anything like that.

We did a good thing when we honored David with his name on the Cafe.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Pay's forum is pretty polite - you could post road kill and yard trimmings on a plate and get rave reviews. Nice folks in there.


You got that right!!


Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I forgot about that one. Fine folks there too, as much or more even that the ones I mentioned. No derailments, post count races, insults to others, rude answers, or anything like that.
> 
> _*We did a good thing when we honored David with his name on the Cafe.*_


Yep, ya'll did!

ok, time for me to hit the clock!

BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

supper:  chili


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

Louie, fine picture of you and the little one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

2 mo nights !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Atternoon folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank ya Nick



Howdy Jeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2014)

Last customer gone... Im out  yall ahve a good night


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thank ya Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Jeff



Hey DabOOM DabOOM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

What's new, HOQ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What's new, HOQ?





Dang yard crew woke me up this morning, not much sleep today.



Glad you made it back safely, back holding up ???


Gotta get ready for work, hollatcha later !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang yard crew woke me up this morning, not much sleep today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4, Yessir back is not the main issue at this time. The shoulder is though.  

I've been doing a lot of pointing lately out there.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 12, 2014)

Afternoon all


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Afternoon all





Ma`am...


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am...



You keeping everybody straight sir?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You keeping everybody straight sir?





Nope. Not my job anymore.  


Down the road....maybe...who knows....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh, you don`t have to "sir" me.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 12, 2014)

I sir and ma'am everybody just part of being raised in the south


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I sir and ma'am everybody just part of being raised in the south





I understand perfectly, Miss. My regards...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Afternoon all




Howdy, Momma lms!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

Chief, old Friend, I need your mailin` address.  

Pm it to me, if you will.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Evening, Babes, Babies, and Bro's!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Babes, Babies, and Bro's!





Brother Robert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Chief, old Friend, I need your mailin` address.
> 
> Pm it to me, if you will.



Will do sir!



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Babes, Babies, and Bro's!




Howdy Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert.





Jeff C. said:


> Will do sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi guys!
Just waiting on the lead pot to heat up. Gonna make some small bucktail jigs with heavy hooks for Jetty/surf fishing next month.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi guys!
> Just waiting on the lead pot to heat up. Gonna make some small bucktail jigs with heavy hooks for Jetty/surf fishing next month.



Florida?

I just made reservations for Tybee next month for 5 nights. We were going to go to Florida, but Grandpa has already got someone staying in his house the week we were able to go.

Tybee will be just fine though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Florida?
> 
> I just made reservations for Tybee next month for 5 nights. We were going to go to Florida, but Grandpa has already got someone staying in his house the week we were able to go.
> 
> Tybee will be just fine though.



Tybee will be great.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi guys!
> Just waiting on the lead pot to heat up. Gonna make some small bucktail jigs with heavy hooks for Jetty/surf fishing next month.





Somebody alert the local burn unit . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Florida?
> 
> I just made reservations for Tybee next month for 5 nights. We were going to go to Florida, but Grandpa has already got someone staying in his house the week we were able to go.
> 
> Tybee will be just fine though.





Next time you go to Tybee let me know, my SIL manages condo's/houses there, can get you a deal mebbe ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody alert the local burn unit . . .



EMT on stand by also.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody alert the local burn unit . . .



Hot molten lead, molds, sharp hooks, shaky hands from Mountain Dew and a barstool missing a foot end cap. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hot molten lead, molds, sharp hooks, shaky hands from Mountain Dew and a barstool missing a foot end cap. What could possibly go wrong?






Throw in a lil 'lectricity and a very good chance of "seeing Jesus" moment . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Throw in a lil 'lectricity and a very good chance of "seeing Jesus" moment . .



The lead pot is electric.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hot molten lead, molds, sharp hooks, shaky hands from Mountain Dew and a barstool missing a foot end cap. What could possibly go wrong?



Is alkeehol involved?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is alkeehol involved?


Nope, just Mountain dew or sweet tea. 
Had to turn it off. i thought i had some 1/0 heavy jig hooks but i'm out.
Looks like a tackle order is in the making!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, just Mountain dew or sweet tea.
> Had to turn it off. i thought i had some 1/0 heavy jig hooks but i'm out.
> Looks like a tackle order is in the making!





EMT'S and burn units stand down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Next time you go to Tybee let me know, my SIL manages condo's/houses there, can get you a deal mebbe ???



10-4, thanks. We are actually staying in a campground about a block and half from the beach. We doin the little pop-up thing. Looks like I got a good shady spot with hookups. It's got AC so should be all good, cookin out, etc. I'll go out to eat a couple evenins. Gonna try to catch somethin to eat too.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy, Momma lms!



How are you jeff fa fa??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, just Mountain dew or sweet tea.
> Had to turn it off. i thought i had some 1/0 heavy jig hooks but i'm out.
> Looks like a tackle order is in the making!





Gander Mountain has em in stock...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, thanks. We are actually staying in a campground about a block and half from the beach. We doin the little pop-up thing. Looks like I got a good shady spot with hookups. It's got AC so should be all good, cookin out, etc. I'll go out to eat a couple evenins. Gonna try to catch somethin to eat too.





Check out a lil local bar there called "Nickie's, or Nickys" my BIL and SIL own it, ask for Calvin, or Ginger.  You'll know Ginger if you see her, she looks ALOT like Dawn !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> How are you jeff fa fa??



I'm good lil Momma sunshine.....How are YOU and lil Gage doin is the question? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Check out a lil local bar there called "Nickie's, or Nickys" my BIL and SIL own it, ask for Calvin, or Ginger.  You'll know Ginger if you see her, she looks ALOT like Dawn !!



 Appreciate it, we'll check it out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gander Mountain has em in stock...



Thats true, brother Nic. However, my dad taught me from an early age that any fish caught on jigs and tackle you make yourself just taste better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats true, brother Nic. However, my dad taught me from an early age that any fish caught on jigs and tackle you make yourself just taste better.



especially if someone else cleaned and cooked them.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

Bama,
where are you finding lead?  It has gotten expensive.
I think i still have a 50lb bar of it from the race car, it is from wheel weights back when you could get them free.

Bird shot is crazy high too.

Quack, i could tell many stories if the origional Nick. He owned most of the bars on the beach.  Back many years ago lots of stuff went on down there.
Don't play cards with some of the older women down there, they can count cards and deal you any card they want you to have.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Bama...can you give me any tips on surf fishin? I haven't really done much of it at all, other than bait somethin on the hook and chunk it out there.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

Chief, 
are you on the north or south end of the beach?

Do you have a long surf rod?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama,
> where are you finding lead?  It has gotten expensive.
> I think i still have a 50lb bar of it from the race car, it is from wheel weights back when you could get them free.
> 
> ...





I can imagine !!!  Had a guy make a Christian out of me a LOOOOOONG time ago when it came to playing cards, will bet on a college football game, but no more card playing for me !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Bama...can you give me any tips on surf fishin? I haven't really done much of it at all, other than bait somethin on the hook and chunk it out there.





Mebbe you should ask Chris, or Mandy, they wore out the whiting and sharks !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Chief,
> are you on the north or south end of the beach?
> 
> Do you have a long surf rod?



The North end near the river. I don't, but I can sure go get one, maybe two.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

Times have changed,  it used to be fun and low key. Now it's about tourist and junk shops.

Anybody remember the burgers and corn dogs at the Triangle?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Times have changed,  it used to be fun and low key. Now it's about tourist and junk shops.
> 
> Anybody remember the burgers and corn dogs at the Triangle?



I've only been there once, but I liked it. Of course, we mostly hung out at the beach and went out to eat a couple nights. Did a little fishing off a pier in some back water somewhere close by, but no luck. Didn't stay long.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff, 
the north end near the old fort.
Go at low tide and look for the sand bars and deep cuts. The remains of the old rocks were good.

I have not fished it in a few years but thru the 70s to 2000 i was all over the area. My aunts house was right near the lighthouse before the development ruint the area.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

A few of the old houses on the south end have been converted into restaurants that were good. 
I remember the beach when all you had there were locals during the week.
I am gettin old,  a 69 chevy van with surfboards and fishing gear was my home for days down there back in the early 70s.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama,
> where are you finding lead?  It has gotten expensive.
> I think i still have a 50lb bar of it from the race car, it is from wheel weights back when you could get them free.
> 
> ...



I have a fairly good supply of pure lead just from a lifetime of accumulating it. I tend to use more lanotype/lead mix for jigs than pure lead because it stays shiny and won't dull over time like pure lead.
Just from watching youtube video's, i already know i have the right jig molds for pompano, mackerel, etc... This will be  fun tying wild colored jigs for saltwater. I don't use red material much in freshwater.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

you're right about birdshot. Its now about $2 a pound.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Jeff,
> the north end near the old fort.
> Go at low tide and look for the sand bars and deep cuts. The remains of the old rocks were good.
> 
> I have not fished it in a few years but thru the 70s to 2000 i was all over the area. My aunts house was right near the lighthouse before the development ruint the area.





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> A few of the old houses on the south end have been converted into restaurants that were good.
> I remember the beach when all you had there were locals during the week.
> I am gettin old,  a 69 chevy van with surfboards and fishing gear was my home for days down there back in the early 70s.



Thanks, Bilge.....I've got a couple striper rods with Abu Garcia 7000's on them. They aren't the long surf rods, but they may suffice. I believe those reels will take up to 25lb test line.

After being down there just once I could see why.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lanotype is good for bullets, mixed with 30% pure lead it is hard enough to use in heavy 44 loads.
Had buckets of it from Union Camp.

Red, yellow, white, neon green are all good in salt at times.
White is good for bottom bouncing for flounder.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dated a meter maid that was friends with the police chief so i didn't get any parking tickets.

15 years later i met my wife of 23yrs at Tybee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Dated a meter maid that was friends with the police chief so i didn't get any parking tickets.
> 
> 15 years later i met my wife of 23yrs at Tybee.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Lanotype is good for bullets, mixed with 30% pure lead it is hard enough to use in heavy 44 loads.
> Had buckets of it from Union Camp.
> 
> Red, yellow, white, neon green are all good in salt at times.
> White is good for bottom bouncing for flounder.



I don't know that i'd use lano with bullets( not what i've got anyway). While the weight is similar, it is more brittle than lead. I've had crappie jigs shatter when  i ricocheted a jig off a concrete bridge piling. For bullets, i'd think at least a 50/50 mix if not more lead.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm good lil Momma sunshine.....How are YOU and lil Gage doin is the question?
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate it, we'll check it out!



We are just fabulous, he is the sweetest baby boy alive!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> We are just fabulous, he is the sweetest baby boy alive!!!!!!!!



Hiya, Carrie!
Congrats on the income tax deduction!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

You have to mix 30 to 50% pure lead with lanotype and stirr it for 30 mins. before using it. It can be too hard, some of it breaks when you hit it. 

One drop of water in the pot is a spectacular event, don't sweat!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> We are just fabulous, he is the sweetest baby boy alive!!!!!!!!



Great to hear.....I reckon he don't take after DaDa then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> You have to mix 30 to 50% pure lead with lanotype and stirr it for 30 mins. before using it. It can be too hard, some of it breaks when you hit it.
> 
> One drop of water in the pot is a spectacular event, don't sweat!!!



Thats the great thing about an electric leadpot. I put whatever i want in the top, skim off the slag, and i'm ready.
You are correct about water, though. I cant tell you how many times i got nailed by lead rain!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2014)

Good nite folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Carrie!
> Congrats on the income tax deduction!





It's Kerri, ya idjit . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's Kerrie, ya idjit . .



I tried to leave my comfort zone and this is what happens.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

I poured 50lb ingots for race car weights in a cut off freon can and propane burner.
Used a valve cover for a mold.
A freon can bottom is rounded, worked good.

A Lee lead pot is great, safer and no spills.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I poured 50lb ingots for race car weights in a cut off freon can and propane burner.
> Used a valve cover for a mold.
> A freon can bottom is rounded, worked good.
> 
> A Lee lead pot is great, safer and no spills.



When i was a kid, we poured lead from an old tuna can with vice grips on the kitchen stove. 

I'm gonna check ebay for some of these got-cha plugs i keep seeing people fish with on youtube. Looks like a lot of fun!
Night, y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

Poor Sarah just puked on the Outdoor cafe forum !!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jigs, soft plastics, and a few topwater/shallow suspending hard baits is all you need.

Colors are another topic.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> You have to mix 30 to 50% pure lead with lanotype and stirr it for 30 mins. before using it. It can be too hard, some of it breaks when you hit it.
> 
> One drop of water in the pot is a spectacular event, don't sweat!!!





rhbama3 said:


> Thats the great thing about an electric leadpot. I put whatever i want in the top, skim off the slag, and i'm ready.
> You are correct about water, though. I cant tell you how many times i got nailed by lead rain!


One of the first jobs I had was working for a printing company that used linotype...........Part of my job was melting down the linotype every morning into pigs that could be used in the linotype machine, and the press operator's used to spit tobacco juice in the buckets used to collect the linotype used the day before!!

I still have scars on my forearms from the molten lead!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 12, 2014)

Babbit bearings in old air compressors were fun, one speck of oil left in there and everything is all over the room.

They are just like pouring lead into a mold.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Carrie!
> Congrats on the income tax deduction!



Thanks good sir!!!!!!! We are super pumped!!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I tried to leave my comfort zone and this is what happens.



It's actually Kerri but it has never been spelled right so i never even notice anymore no biggie


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2014)

Whazup .. come up in here an it smells like used diapers! 

Someone must have a new born cub amongst us!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> It's actually Kerri but it has never been spelled right so i never even notice anymore no biggie


HFH needs to man up, and help with the late night feedings, and diaper changes!!...........You need a break every now and then!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

Did someone toot or has Kerri left a changed diaper in the room?

TGIF


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Whazup .. come up in here an it smells like used diapers!
> 
> Someone must have a new born cub amongst us!



You smell that to? Lol


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> HFH needs to man up, and help with the late night feedings, and diaper changes!!...........You need a break every now and then!!



Trust me the day I go back to work he gets a shift, but once a night hasn't been so terrible


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You smell that to? Lol



What are you doing up?   Like I don't know......

Getting enough sleep?   How long is your sister staying to help?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did someone toot or has Kerri left a changed diaper in the room?
> 
> TGIF



So sorry about that ill do better


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you doing up?   Like I don't know......
> 
> Getting enough sleep?   How long is your sister staying to help?



Yes sir! He is only waking up once a night so far!!! Hope we can keep this schedule.... She is going home this weekend I think having her here has been a big help


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2014)

Morning ! Almost time ta drowned some worms!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning ! Almost time ta drowned some worms!



what ya drowning worms for?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what ya drowning worms for?





Prayers for da worms . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

HOQ you have about an hour before freedom for a few hours starts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what ya drowning worms for?


Me and my daughter have some fishes to catch!


gobbleinwoods said:


> HOQ you have about an hour before freedom for a few hours starts.



He is not the only one brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> HOQ you have about an hour before freedom for a few hours starts.





Yep !!!  Stoopid yard crew woke me up this morning, couldn't get back to sleep, should sleep good today !!

Ready for the weekend and day shift Monday !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep !!!  Stoopid yard crew woke me up this morning, couldn't get back to sleep, should sleep good today !!
> 
> Ready for the weekend and day shift Monday !!!



I sure miss rotating shifts! This straight nights is for the birds!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure miss rotating shifts! This straight nights is for the birds!



It is for the night owls.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2014)

sang it wid me

I KNEW I'D FOUND LOVE TRULY
IN THAT RED, BIG BLOCK DUALLY
LA TE DA DA DA, YEEHAW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2014)

Mornin.....think I'll go attempt to hook a fish also. No worms will be harmed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is for the night owls.


LOL... No pun intended right??



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....think I'll go attempt to hook a fish also. No worms will be harmed.



Me and Jakob will be doing that same thing later today but, worms and crickets will perish!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Morning folks...   slept like a baby but feel like crap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL... No pun intended right??
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Jakob will be doing that same thing later today but, worms and crickets will perish!



I might be better off drowning worms and crickets considering my last 4-5 unsuccesful attempts to just hook one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks...   slept like a baby but feel like crap.



Guilty conscious?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2014)

Have a good Friday folks....good luck blood! BBL........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a good Friday folks....good luck blood! BBL........




Okay Jeff, love you and wear that hot pink life jacket I got you... It looks good...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Guilty conscious?



No sir.  I think having not worked out in almost a month and eatting crappy food is the cause


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

Happy Friday folks!  And happy Golden Corral day to Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, thanks. We are actually staying in a campground about a block and half from the beach. We doin the little pop-up thing. Looks like I got a good shady spot with hookups. It's got AC so should be all good, cookin out, etc. I'll go out to eat a couple evenins. Gonna try to catch somethin to eat too.


We have done that at Jekyl , good times


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks...   slept like a baby but feel like crap.


I'm still sweepy.


Jeff C. said:


> Have a good Friday folks....good luck blood! BBL........



Later Jeffro.



Morning y'all. Friday finally made it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Friday folks!  And happy Golden Corral day to Mud!



Aaawwwww  Thanks pal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Friday folks!  And happy Golden Corral day to Mud!



Remember not to double dip in the chocolate fountain this week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir.  I think having not worked out in almost a month and eatting crappy food is the cause



crappy food is the cause of not working out?   I've not ever used this excuse how does it work out?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

Happy Anniversary to me............ 9 years working here, but it really doesn't seem like it!
On top of that........ FRIDAY the 13th AND a FULL MOON!! Yep, it's gonna be a great day tater!
Hi ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crappy food is the cause of not working out?   I've not ever used this excuse how does it work out?



the combination of the two is why i feel like poop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Happy Anniversary to me............ 9 years working here, but it really doesn't seem like it!
> On top of that........ FRIDAY the 13th AND a FULL MOON!! Yep, it's gonna be a great day tater!
> Hi ya'll!



and you got quang


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

All hail quang Keebs


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

Louie, that boy child, in his first year, needs to have his foots dipped in your favorite creek or river, needs to have his first gun, hand pole, cricket box, and knife ready and stored for when he needs em, little dab of squirrel and rabbit blood for him to taste, and plant a tree for him now, to honor him as they both grow. 


Mornin`...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Remember not to double dip in the chocolate fountain this week.


I got this


Keebs said:


> Happy Anniversary to me............ 9 years working here, but it really doesn't seem like it!
> On top of that........ FRIDAY the 13th AND a FULL MOON!! Yep, it's gonna be a great day tater!
> Hi ya'll!






havin_fun_huntin said:


> the combination of the two is why i feel like poop



You want me to bring you buy an icecream from the corral dipped and sprinkled?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and you got quang





gobbleinwoods said:


> All hail quang Keebs





Nicodemus said:


> Louie, that boy child, in his first year, needs to have his foots dipped in your favorite creek or river, needs to have his first gun, hand pole, cricket box, and knife ready and stored for when he needs em, little dab of squirrel and rabbit blood for him to taste, and plant a tree for him now, to honor him as they both grow.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...


 I LIKE the way you think, Nic!


mudracing101 said:


> You want me to bring you buy an icecream from the corral dipped and sprinkled?


 I do, I do!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You want me to bring you buy an icecream from the corral dipped and sprinkled?



yes... i mean, uh, no


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

no means yes


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 13, 2014)

Nancy?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nancy?



Take it easy on her; she's feeling bloated and has cramps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Take it easy on her; she's feeling bloated and has cramps



wrong week, ya idjit


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wrong week, ya idjit



My apologies; it's tough keeping up with your cycle


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I LIKE the way you think, Nic!
> 
> I do, I do!!!





Thank you Darlin`. 

Awright, I`ve throwed a lighter`d knot on an already hot fire. Think I`ll take a break for a spell.  

My regards...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Louie, that boy child, in his first year, needs to have his foots dipped in your favorite creek or river, needs to have his first gun, hand pole, cricket box, and knife ready and stored for when he needs em, little dab of squirrel and rabbit blood for him to taste, and plant a tree for him now, to honor him as they both grow.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...



good ideas Nic.  Not so sure LMS is gonna be in favor of the blood idear tho.  

Might talk to Mr tabor about that knife tho.   Kinda upsetting the boy would get a tabor knife before me


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Louie, that boy child, in his first year, needs to have his foots dipped in your favorite creek or river, needs to have his first gun, hand pole, cricket box, and knife ready and stored for when he needs em, little dab of squirrel and rabbit blood for him to taste, and plant a tree for him now, to honor him as they both grow.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...



I am fine with all of that except the blood thing.......... Sorry


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I am fine with all of that except the blood thing.......... Sorry





Yes Ma`am.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aaawwwww  Thanks pal.


Remember when you told me good morning..... 


little miss sunshine said:


> I am fine with all of that except the blood thing.......... Sorry


I was just kidding I swear!!! You got a beautiful little baby boy!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 13, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



Keebs said:


> Happy Anniversary to me............ 9 years working here, but it really doesn't seem like it!
> On top of that........ FRIDAY the 13th AND a FULL MOON!! Yep, it's gonna be a great day tater!
> Hi ya'll!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Remember when you told me good morning.....
> 
> I was just kidding I swear!!! You got a beautiful little baby boy!!!



He is pretty adorable isn't he!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He is pretty adorable isn't he!!!!!!



He got it from his daddy


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He got it from his daddy



He had to have gotten something from his mamma we just have to find it mister


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He had to have gotten something from his mamma we just have to find it mister



his ears..  THANK GOD


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good ideas Nic.  Not so sure LMS is gonna be in favor of the blood idear tho.
> 
> Might talk to Mr tabor about that knife tho.   Kinda upsetting the boy would get a tabor knife before me





little miss sunshine said:


> I am fine with all of that except the blood thing.......... Sorry





Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am.



What mamma don't know. . . stays at the camp.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What mamma don't know. . . stays at the camp.



....... Mamma finds everything out No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What mamma don't know. . . stays at the camp.



daddy aint got a camp


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> ....... Mamma finds everything out No No:


ain't that the truth!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> daddy aint got a camp


you still got time...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't that the truth!!
> 
> you still got time...........



time isnt the issue


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Remember when you told me good morning.....
> 
> I was just kidding I swear!!! You got a beautiful little baby boy!!!


Blood!! My man, Good morning



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Good morning



little miss sunshine said:


> He is pretty adorable isn't he!!!!!!






havin_fun_huntin said:


> time isnt the issue



Aint that the truth.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> time isnt the issue


you ain't gotta have a "camp" to camp at............ they's other places and such...........  Mama's deserve a break every now & then!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> time isnt the issue



then tell lms how important it is for a young man's growing up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Think i might eat somewhere else today, venture out of the norm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> daddy aint got a camp





Oh yes you do, you just need to utilize them. 

Chickasawhatchee, Horse Creek, Bullard Creek, every sandbar on any of the rivers. Various islands on any of the rivers....


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> then tell lms how important it is for a young man's growing up.



I'll get him a tent and he can camp in the back yard all he wants


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you ain't gotta have a "camp" to camp at............ they's other places and such...........  Mama's deserve a break every now & then!





Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes you do, you just need to utilize them.
> 
> Chickasawhatchee, Horse Creek, Bullard Creek, every sandbar on any of the rivers. Various islands on any of the rivers....



Yeah, but theres just something bout standing round a truck or campfire after a hunt and talking with friends.  That, to me, is just s much fun as the hunt


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, but theres just something bout standing round a truck or campfire after a hunt and talking with friends.  That, to me, is just s much fun as the hunt





It is, at times, but there is even more appeal to have a solitary camp with no one around too. A place to recharge you batteries, so to speak. To get away. From everything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

Boat dealer just called. They got the top and VHF radio installed and I`m ready to go. Headed out to get it. Later folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I'll get him a tent and he can camp in the back yard all he wants



One thing leads to another.  But a tent is a great start.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It is, at times, but there is even more appeal to have a solitary camp with no one around too. A place to recharge you batteries, so to speak. To get away. From everything.



I get plenty of alone time.  If its cutting grass or my 45 minute drive to and from work or the time i have alone after LMS goes to bed.  I enjoy the time around guy friends and having guy talk.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Boat dealer just called. They got the top and VHF radio installed and I`m ready to go. Headed out to get it. Later folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i might eat somewhere else today, venture out of the norm.



Where ya going?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Where ya going?



bet he goes to ole times


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Where ya going?



Aint sure, maybe another buffet place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint sure, maybe another buffet place





havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he goes to ole times



  i called it


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he goes to ole times



Do they have a buffet with a chocolate fountain?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

i guess they do


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

Sure is beautiful in cordele today I am willing to bet it makes tifton look a little shabby


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Sure is beautiful in cordele today I am willing to bet it makes tifton look a little shabby



  Tifton is the most beautiful place on earf


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Tifton is the most beautiful place on earf



tell her lil fella


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I'll get him a tent and he can camp in the back yard all he wants





Nicodemus said:


> Boat dealer just called. They got the top and VHF radio installed and I`m ready to go. Headed out to get it. Later folks!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i called it





little miss sunshine said:


> Sure is beautiful in cordele today I am willing to bet it makes tifton look a little shabby


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

I dont know.......... Cordele is down right gawgis today, sorry ya'll cant enjoy all this cordele beauty


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

Wait, was i supposed to say BAM?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I dont know.......... Cordele is down right gawgis today, sorry ya'll cant enjoy all this cordele beauty



I've drove thru cordeleNo No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Wait, was i supposed to say BAM?



Bam, queen, pow ,


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've drove thru cordeleNo No:



Were you on75 you cant really experience cordele from the interstate


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've drove thru cordeleNo No:



Dont stop, dont ever stop!  Its a trap!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont stop, dont ever stop!  Its a trap!



Nah being a cordelian looks good on you!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

Cordele =


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Nah being a cordelian looks good on you!!!!



the idea of that has ran everyone off..  thanks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

No unch today.. looks like coffee for me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Wait, was i supposed to say BAM?


No No:nope, wrong thread............
you shoulda gone *QWUEEEN!!!!!*


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No unch today.. looks like coffee for me


liver & onions over mashed taters.......... mmmm, I done good!  Goat liver at that!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

Kite?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

That poor goat..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 13, 2014)

Was it a Billy goat liver ?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

prayers for the Billy goat


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> Cordele =



 No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Kite?



gotta watch dem kites.  hellochopters will cut your strang


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Was it a Billy goat liver ?


no way man, them thangs are way too tough!


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> No No:


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Kite?



Kite=high


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

rydert said:


>



speakin' of  ; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> No No:



tell your wife i said hey too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No:nope, wrong thread............
> you shoulda gone *QWUEEEN!!!!!*
> 
> liver & onions over mashed taters.......... mmmm, I done good!  Goat liver at that!



hope you ate my share



cause I didn't want it.   No No:


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> speakin' of  ; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means



 .......idjit.....


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

rydert said:


>


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> tell your wife i said hey too



K..... HFH hdm03 says hey, he said you would know what it means I asked for a PM explaining but he didn't send one


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

danggit.....LMS is qwang again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> K..... HFH hdm03 says hey, he said you would know what it means I asked for a PM explaining but he didn't send one





thanks for having my back sasquatch


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> danggit.....LMS is qwang again



I should quit my job, getting good at this


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks for having my back sasquatch



Sending hugs your way


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

you did it again!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

poor nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Sending hugs your way


No No:  to late for that


hdm03 said:


> you did it again!!!


dont encourage her 


hdm03 said:


> poor nancy


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  to late for that
> 
> dont encourage her


:

Never too late for a hug to fix it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Were you on75 you cant really experience cordele from the interstate


Drove thru it going to the lake , drove thru the back way, top way, and bottom way. That place is scary.



rydert said:


> .......idjit.....



Dirt... pssst... come here. Have you told her i said hey yet????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> :
> 
> Never too late for a hug to fix it



Hugs


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Drove thru it going to the lake , drove thru the back way, top way, and bottom way. That place is scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt... pssst... come here. Have you told her i said hey yet????



That's what's wrong you went the wrong way supposed to go the side way


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt... pssst... come here. Have you told her i said hey yet????



.......idjit.....

don't you have some paint to sell or something?............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> .......idjit.....
> 
> don't you have some paint to sell or something?............



Depends.. she need to do some painting


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> That's what's wrong you went the wrong way supposed to go the side way



Yes, went the side way to. Got lost, like to never got back to the house.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, went the side way to. Got lost, like to never got back to the house.



Well let us know if you need a tour guide next time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well let us know if you need a tour guide next time



I hope you arent volunteering me.  If you guide him with your poor sense of direction it will be the blind leading the blind


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

I think I`m gonna like this rig. Xpress H20B Hyper-Lift Bay Series with 115 hp 4 stroke Yamaha.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`m gonna like this rig.



Awesome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, we wont be seeing Nic for a while


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

VERY nice; Nic!  Congrats!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope you arent volunteering me.  If you guide him with your poor sense of direction it will be the blind leading the blind



I got this


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

nice ride Nic.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bad Sunshine, bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice ride!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Leroy get yo wife.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy get yo wife.



shes done went


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

womenz=


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2014)

5 W's ?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`m gonna like this rig. Xpress H20B Hyper-Lift Bay Series with 115 hp 4 stroke Yamaha.


No No:not complete until the Redhead captains the Redhead!


little miss sunshine said:


> I got this


Bad girl BAAAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

Wwwww


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No:not complete until the Redhead captains the Redhead!
> 
> Bad girl BAAAD!!!!!!!





This is her ride, right here. And she is proud of it.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

I just meant I know my way around not sure what all of yall are talkin about but ok.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Nic, th redhead looks sho nuff happy..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`m gonna like this rig. Xpress H20B Hyper-Lift Bay Series with 115 hp 4 stroke Yamaha.



Sweeeet Boat, Nic! Talk to you in a month or so......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> This is her ride, right here. And she is proud of it.


she gonna name her's "The Grouch"???


little miss sunshine said:


> I just meant I know my way around not sure what all of yall are talkin about but ok.....


uuhhhh, FB???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she gonna name her's "The Grouch"???
> 
> uuhhhh, FB???



  yeah, I dont know what she was thinking


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she gonna name her's "The Grouch"???
> 
> uuhhhh, FB???



Ol Nic is now, "The Former Grouch"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, th redhead looks sho nuff happy..



She is, and when she`s happy, I`m real happy...



Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeet Boat, Nic! Talk to you in a month or so......








Keebs said:


> she gonna name her's "The Grouch"???
> 
> uuhhhh, FB???




I kinda doubt it.


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

that facebook post by LMS made me giggle...................looked painful and small to me though......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> that facebook post by LMS made me giggle...................looked painful and small to me though......




  same thing I was thinking.  Due to forum rules i can not tell you what I said in reply to that via text


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> same thing I was thinking.  Due to forum rules i can not tell you what I said in reply to that via text


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

i think my stomach is chewing on my backbone...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2014)

Pourin rain here.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

low and dry here


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she gonna name her's "The Grouch"???
> 
> uuhhhh, FB???



Hahaha funny stuff


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

it's cloudy here.......i repeat; it's cloudy here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it's cloudy here.......i repeat; it's cloudy here.



could you repeat that?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

Sure.......it's cloudy here.......i repeat; it's cloudy here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks hdm, I just wanted to make sure I understood


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

i bet mud is taking a nap


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Nic is now, "The Former Grouch"


that's right, I forgotted!


Nicodemus said:


> I kinda doubt it.





rydert said:


> that facebook post by LMS made me giggle...................looked painful and small to me though......


I.............. it............... but............. ohforgetaboutit...........


Jeff C. said:


> Pourin rain here.....


Thundering here!!!!!!!!<----rain dance for my garden!---->


little miss sunshine said:


> Hahaha funny stuff


No No:that was plain out n out gross!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

sooo whats everyone got planned for this weekend??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

i'm going dove or turkey hunting; can't decide


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm going dove or turkey hunting; can't decide



Id do deer hunting.  The fawns should be easy to get right now


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

good point


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good point



Then again, maybe wood ducks would be more fun right now?  Id try lead shot if i was you


----------



## Crickett (Jun 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's right, I forgotted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sprinkin here! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> sooo whats everyone got planned for this weekend??



Taking the kids over to the Primitive Festival in Comer tomorrow! 

Whatchyall gonna do?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

it is still cloudy here........i repeat; it is still cloudy.......please pray that i make it through this cloudiness ok


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Sprinkin here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yard work for me.  Got family coming up Sunday..  Nothing big planned for the weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2014)

i'll probably get drunk and chase my wife around the yard nekkid


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

That poor woman...  and your neighbors


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 13, 2014)

last customer out..  Time to locker down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

Last midnight !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2014)

Lots of 2 hour projects around the abode tomorrow.  Sunday is still open for debate.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2014)

think tamara I try ta sober up from tanite


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, an if Mud comes by tell him the last I seen his dually it was goin north on 75 tryin ta outrun an empty trailer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

Gonna stop by the farmer's market in the morning on the town square and pick up some fresh veggies !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

Herrrro ??


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Herrrro ??



Hayyy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2014)

slip said:


> Hayyy





'Sup Slipsta ???   Things any better for ya'll ??


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Sup Slipsta ???   Things any better for ya'll ??



Nah, but time has a way of fixing things I guess.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2014)

Good googglymoggly the weekend has arrived.   Time to shake a leg and get some of the projects knocked out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good googglymoggly the weekend has arrived.   Time to shake a leg and get some of the projects knocked out.






GOOD MORNING !!!  Headed home shortly, somebody check the pulse on EE ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2014)

Bump for Saturday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2014)

Chiefking


----------



## cramer (Jun 14, 2014)

I can't help but think

What are the long term ramifications of all this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2014)

cramer said:


> I can't help but think
> 
> What are the long term ramifications of all this?



You are thinking WAY too hard. 

I was hoping to spend a lazy day pretty much doing nothing remotely close to chores. The wimmens are determined to drag me to the movies this afternoon to see "How to train your Dragon 2".


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2014)

And a good Saturday Morning youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2014)

Got the pop-up out, washed it, popped it up and running AC to make sure it's working well enough to freeze me out during the hot sunny part of the day. What does it do? Cloud up and look like it's going to rain. 

 Pookie syndrome!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2014)

Afternoon all !!!  Dawn's floatin around the pool and Susie can't find her ball !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2014)

Hope you're having a good day Quack, thank you, at least I don't have to work tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Dawn's floatin around the pool and Susie can't find her ball !!



Afternoon Doc and Dawn.........Hope all is well.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2014)

When the sun is beatin down directly on the bed ends canvas, it's too hot. Don't know if the AC is not performing like it should, or it just can't overcome the direct heat on the canvas only 3-4' above you while laying there.  Feels like it would be fine at night, because when it clouded over it was much better. 

Supposedly have a shaded site reserved @ Tybee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey Chief



Hey Karen.....you stayin cool?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> When the sun is beatin down directly on the bed ends canvas, it's too hot. Don't know if the AC is not performing like it should, or it just can't overcome the direct heat on the canvas only 3-4' above you while laying there.  Feels like it would be fine at night, because when it clouded over it was much better.
> 
> Supposedly have a shaded site reserved @ Tybee.





Shoulda bought one of these, by bro keeps trying to loan me his, ain't NO way I'm driving it, there wouldn't be a sign, or mailbox left standing when I got to my destination !!!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 14, 2014)

nice ride


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2014)

webpimpin . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda bought one of these, by bro keeps trying to loan me his, ain't NO way I'm driving it, there wouldn't be a sign, or mailbox left standing when I got to my destination !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 791417
> ...



That thing is a beaut!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2014)

I fell asleep in the pop-up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I fell asleep in the pop-up!





Killa doghouse Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda bought one of these, by bro keeps trying to loan me his, ain't NO way I'm driving it, there wouldn't be a sign, or mailbox left standing when I got to my destination !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 791417
> ...





Brang that thang to Port St Joe. We can all stay in it when we ain`t fishin`.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Brang that thang to Port St Joe. We can all stay in it when we ain`t fishin`.





Can do !!!  We've got a driver !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can do !!!  We've got a driver !!!





 

And we got a boat now too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can do !!!  We've got a driver !!!





Nicodemus said:


> And we got a boat now too.



I volunteer to be a rider.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I volunteer to be a rider.



Same here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.  May your coffee be delivered


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.  May your coffee be delivered



Thanks.....Backatcha!


----------



## cramer (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks G - i needs some coffee
happy father's day to you guys


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.  May your coffee be delivered




Gobblin, 

I sure have been missing out on all of you during the past few days as I have been out of town and didn't get home until last night.  One thing for sure is..........I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE NICE YOUNG DELIVERER OF MY COFFEE FOR THE PAST FEW DAYS AND NOW I HAVE FOUND HER THANKS TO YOU.

You just gave me a smile that would take the undertaker at least three weeks to get off of my face.  I sure am glad that I am one of your friends.  


Happy Father's Day to all of you Dads today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2014)

EE,

glad to call you friend also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> 
> I sure have been missing out on all of you during the past few days as I have been out of town and didn't get home until last night.  One thing for sure is..........I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE NICE YOUNG DELIVERER OF MY COFFEE FOR THE PAST FEW DAYS AND NOW I HAVE FOUND HER THANKS TO YOU.
> 
> ...



Happy Father's Day to you, Mike! 

Unfortunately, I have to go to Ohio this afternoon for a couple of days of work, but that's ok because I'm off for the next 3 weeks when I return home on Wednesday morn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Same to ya, Doc!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Same to ya, Doc!





Safe travels Chief !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chief !!



Indeed, thanks Hoss!! 

I've got a couple of hours and I'm all packed and ready except for a shower. Think I'll go ride da mower and cut some dandelions and just zone out for a bit! 

Check back later!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> 
> glad to call you friend also.




Gobblin, you must have known that this morning, I needed something really hot, nice, soothing, and delivered with beautiful cups....ohh, I mean really nice hot brewed coffee in a cup !!!  






Jeff C. said:


> Happy Father's Day to you, Mike!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to go to Ohio this afternoon for a couple of days of work, but that's ok because I'm off for the next 3 weeks when I return home on Wednesday morn.




Thanks Jeff.  I hope you have some time today to spend with your family as well.  Be safe in your travels and get back home safe and sound again.  The best thing to me about OHIO is seeing it in the rear-view mirror.  

My experiences in OHIO were not very good because mine included a tift in their Federal Court System with a female Federal Judge that thought she ruled the world.  I could have sworn, she said her last name was O'dummy or something like that.  She was bought and paid for by a really wealthy businessman up there that was suing me for non-competition at the time.  This Federal Judge ruled that I owed them $163,200 in damages.  I advised them to try to come on down to Georgia and collect because they probably wouldn't make it back to OHIO if they did.  Of course they never tried to collect anything because the lawsuit was NEVER officially served on me to this day.  I tried to explain that fact to her but she did not want to listen to anything that I had to say in the matter.  Unfortunately, the attorneys were the only people that made out like bandits because it cost me around $20,000 in attorney cost.  The good news is that that Company folded up and went out of business many years ago and when I found out about it, I lost about 75 pounds because I laughed my rear-end completely off that day.  My local attorney ultimately turned rogue and lost his law license and ultimately went to prison for his misdeeds with his clients etc.  I still continue owning my own business for the past 20 years now and I am still in the same type of business that I have been in for the past 41 years now.

PS:  If you sense a really bad disdain for me at the mere mention of the word, OHIO, maybe you will understand it better now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't think Mike likes Ohio . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

Lil Allman bro's on Youtube !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think Mike likes Ohio . .



You got that idea also about his OHIO feelings?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You got that idea also about his OHIO feelings?





Yeah, you can't slip much past me .  





Lil Jimmy Buffet, "A Pirate turns 40!!"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, you can't slip much past me .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eye eye captain


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

Wife wants me to help her mop the floors . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife wants me to help her mop the floors . .



Point out the spots she missed.   



Then duck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Point out the spots she missed.
> 
> 
> 
> Then duck.





She's saying I'm leaving the floors too wet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, you must have known that this morning, I needed something really hot, nice, soothing, and delivered with beautiful cups....ohh, I mean really nice hot brewed coffee in a cup !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven't found much to like about it, but fortunately never experienced anything like you have there. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think Mike likes Ohio . .



Now I really don't want to go! 


Catch yall in a few days......gotta get ready and get out of here!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

Manfred Mann, "Blinded by the Light"  didn't know what they were talking about in '75, still don't ???


Wish kracker was here, he'd know . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

"Simple Man"  don't get any betta !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm BAAAAAACK from paradise.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm BAAAAAACK from paradise.




Heck, we thought that you had been kidnapped and was being held for ransom.  We have been working for the past few days trying to raise enough money to pay the ransom money but so far, we have come up a little short.  I sure hope that you enjoyed your latest excursion.  



Naw, the truth is.....we are just glad that you are back amongst the rest of us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm BAAAAAACK from paradise.



This isn't paradise?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin Dads!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin Dads!



Thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm BAAAAAACK from paradise.




Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!! 





Crickett said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin Dads!





Well, far's I know I ain't nobody's "official" diddy, but thanks to ya !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, far's I know I ain't nobody's "official" diddy, but thanks to ya !!!



I herd dat


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy Monday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  Dang, it seemed like it was just 11 pm a couple of minutes ago.  I am still sleepy this morning for sure. 

Sure hope that Gobblin shows up soon with some fresh brewed coffee to help me get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  Dang, it seemed like it was just 11 pm a couple of minutes ago.  I am still sleepy this morning for sure.
> 
> Sure hope that Gobblin shows up soon with some fresh brewed coffee to help me get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.



whoop here it is


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2014)

THANKS FOR THE COFFEE GOBBLIN.  YOU ARE RIGHT ON TIME TODAY.



DANG,  BREAKING NEWS HERE IN AUGUSTA.

There was a black bear on the loose here in Augusta last night at Fury's Ferry Road and Washington Road near Warren Baptist Church.  I just saw the photo of it on the local news as it was roaming through a parking lot.  

Now if we could get a Black Panther to show up, we could really be having an exciting day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

You are very welcome EE.

I bet the black helicopter has moved the black panther so it won't be seen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Good morning !!!  Finally back on day shift after a month of nights !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THANKS FOR THE COFFEE GOBBLIN.  YOU ARE RIGHT ON TIME TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My challenge still stands.  



Mornin`...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Oh yeah, an if Mud comes by tell him the last I seen his dually it was goin north on 75 tryin ta outrun an empty trailer


Busted. That was me.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm BAAAAAACK from paradise.






Crickett said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the drivelin Dads!


Thanks



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks



Morning. Found me a K5. Picked it up in Conyers Friday afternoon.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2014)

Some people just ain't bright .ima go to this hunting forum tell everybody they shouldn't hunt an how animals are treasure.(they are in my bellie)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

Grats Mud!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats Mud!!!



Lot of work, i'll never learn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lot of work, i'll never learn.



I think the old saying is true.  We never grow up our toys just get more expensive.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think the old saying is true.  We never grow up our toys just get more expensive.





Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Mmmmmm, ham and egg biscuit !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, ham and egg biscuit !!!
> 
> View attachment 791645



I could go for one of those right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

welcome back Mrs H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

outside last night around 11 or so looking up in the sky I noticed something strange.  A light that I thought at first was an airplane but it was moving to slow.  It appeared to be floating back and forth left adn right but making forward progress pretty slow.  I went and wok LMS up to see it.  It got to 1 spot in the sky and stayed there till I went back in.   Only thing I can figure it a satellite?  Kinda  creeped me out at first, I have to admit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> outside last night around 11 or so looking up in the sky I noticed something strange.  A light that I thought at first was an airplane but it was moving to slow.  It appeared to be floating back and forth left adn right but making forward progress pretty slow.  I went and wok LMS up to see it.  It got to 1 spot in the sky and stayed there till I went back in.   Only thing I can figure it a satellite?  Kinda  creeped me out at first, I have to admit



I thank they call them thangs UFO's. Unidentified Flying Object.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thank they call them thangs UFO's. Unidentified Flying Object.



I told LMS it was a UFo cause I couldnt identify it.  Didnt wanan say UFO and have people think I done seen aliens .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2014)

Mornin! gotta earn my pay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Sleepy. .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleepy. .



Sneezy
Happy
Doc
Dopey
Grumpy
Bashful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sneezy
> Happy
> Doc
> Dopey
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

Morning KEEBS!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





havin_fun_huntin said:


> outside last night around 11 or so looking up in the sky I noticed something strange.  A light that I thought at first was an airplane but it was moving to slow.  It appeared to be floating back and forth left adn right but making forward progress pretty slow.  I went and wok LMS up to see it.  It got to 1 spot in the sky and stayed there till I went back in.   Only thing I can figure it a satellite?  Kinda  creeped me out at first, I have to admit


Leroy done lost it.



Keebs said:


> Mornin! gotta earn my pay!



Morning Ladies


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleepy. .



King Sleepy!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy done lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No No:  i got a witness.  I even went as far as to take the bolt out my gun and look thru the scope for a better view


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  i got a witness.  I even went as far as to take the bolt out my gun and look thru the scope for a better view



How you gonna shoot alians with no bullets in the gun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How you gonna shoot alians with no bullets in the gun



I would have had bullets but i loaned you my last one..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I would have had bullets but i loaned you my last one..



I bought some more, you want it back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I bought some more, you want it back



nah you can keep it, youll need em Barney


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

i don't get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

its ok lil fella.. you will 1 day


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told LMS it was a UFo cause I couldnt identify it.  Didnt wanan say UFO and have people think I done seen aliens .



Goverment drone


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

silly............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost dinner time !!!  Leftovas from last nights supper, fried deer cubed steak, fried cheekun, fried squash, squash and peas, kone on da cob, and a biscuit !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

quackhead be eatin good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2014)

I wanna go back to the beach. This workin thing aint no fun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost dinner time !!!  Leftovas from last nights supper, fried deer cubed steak, fried cheekun, fried squash, squash and peas, kone on da cob, and a biscuit !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 791659



That looks good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello from a useless one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

yall cant say hello?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

Taking my ball and going home.


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hello from a useless one.





Migmack said:


> yall cant say hello?





Migmack said:


> Taking my ball and going home.



hay.....

left ova ribeye fo lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Taking my ball and going home.












Oh, Hey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

hey mig, bye mig.  left ova steak...ish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Hiya Miggie !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Kang AGAIN !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

chili dogs and fries


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> chili dogs and fries



I bet that paint store gonna be stinking............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I bet that paint store gonna be stinking............



Already does


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wanna go back to the beach. This workin thing aint no fun.


I juss wanna goooo!!!!!!!!


Migmack said:


> yall cant say hello?


why, you won't speak again if we do............


rydert said:


> hay.....
> 
> left ova ribeye fo lunch


that sure trumps my salad, liver & onions, gravey & taters!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Miggie !!


see? he won't say a word now!


rydert said:


> I bet that paint store gonna be stinking............


so glad I am a few miles removed from there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I bet that paint store gonna be stinking............



bet i know where he can buy paint once that finishes peeling off the walls


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Already does


nice pic I saw of you & the fam over the weekend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet i know where he can buy paint once that finishes peeling off the walls


 I dont sell paint



Keebs said:


> nice pic I saw of you & the fam over the weekend!



Younger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont sell paint
> 
> 
> 
> Younger



just clear and plaid, ohh and red...  right?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont sell paint
> 
> 
> 
> Younger


pre-fluffydom!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

quack?  you ok big guy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pouring out the back door , sprinkle out the front door.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack?  you ok big guy?





Yeah I'm good !!!  Waiting on 7pm, we still haven't started up the mine operation, waiting on maintenance to finish up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

yeah.. its flooding here.. and the lighting is kinda close  i think i might have tooted


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Thundering here, just closed truck winders . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

it is sunny here


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

still sunny here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Who's Sunny ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

i don't know; but he is here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't know; but he is here



You must be in Tifton ??


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pouring out the back door , sprinkle out the front door.



Talk about talent, how long did you have to practice that?


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2014)

HDM ,HOQ, MUD?


kang?


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

all clear here..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

it's a little warm here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

it quit raining.. gonna be 1000% humidity now... glad im inside


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

I bet Fluffy is chafing


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

72 degrees here, or should i say in here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet Fluffy is chafing



you offering to powder him


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2014)

slow today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

its monday.. errbody is pretending to work..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> HDM ,HOQ, MUD?
> 
> 
> kang?






Awwwwww hail !!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey ereybuddy


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> outside last night around 11 or so looking up in the sky I noticed something strange.  A light that I thought at first was an airplane but it was moving to slow.  It appeared to be floating back and forth left adn right but making forward progress pretty slow.  I went and wok LMS up to see it.  It got to 1 spot in the sky and stayed there till I went back in.   Only thing I can figure it a satellite?  Kinda  creeped me out at first, I have to admit



I saw something like that once........then I figured out it was just a spot on my glasses......


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey ereybuddy



hay........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Crickett done wandered over to the Brain Power thread . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett done wandered over to the Brain Power thread . .


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2014)

Tractor supply is opening in Forsythe next week. I'm really looking forward to that. Tired of driving to Macon or McDonough for minor things.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

its 4:10


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its 4:10



in the real world it is........but not in the GON forum world....

it's 3:48


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

congrats mattech; i am really happy for you


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

#crappyclock


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mattech gonna be a stockboy at Tractor supply?


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mattech gonna be a stockboy at Tractor supply?



mattech is a minor


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

For the dranking members, I vote the GON clock stays at 5...


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> For the dranking members, I vote the GON clock stays at 5...



I thought this was a alkehol free site......


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2014)

me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

yoo-hoo?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey yall


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm gonna be a sign spinner


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

Hfh is looking hotter than a pepper sprout


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

In da minivan?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

hey fuzzy... again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> For the dranking members, I vote the GON clock stays at 5...





Clock on my back porch is stuck on 5:00, right beside the Corona sign !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

all i see is the sign..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

Somebody say its 5 oclock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> all i see is the sign..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody say its 5 oclock



quack says its 5 on his back porch.. recon we will just take his word for it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll drink with you quack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm out. Later y'all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

Just me and the fun guy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

yall left me alone with fuzzy??




Bye mud, bye keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody say its 5 oclock





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall left me alone with fuzzy??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, you can handle him......... 
Bye Leroy!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll keep you warm on a cold night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'll drink with you quack.









Bossman just called, co-workers been in a car wreck, at the ER now getting stitched up, hope he's okay, heckuva nice guy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'll keep you warm on a cold night



No No:  negative cpt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2014)

lockin er' down yall have a good night


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Clock on my back porch is stuck on 5:00, right beside the Corona sign !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 791681





havin_fun_huntin said:


> all i see is the sign..





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet Fluffy is chafing



It was a chafing kind of day out there today.   Got a bunch of little projects crossed off the to do list.   But I haven't run out of things to do.

Anyone have a suggestion for supper?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was a chafing kind of day out there today.   Got a bunch of little projects crossed off the to do list.   But I haven't run out of things to do.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for supper?





Wife's frying up some salmon patties !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's frying up some salmon patties !!





I dearly love them thangs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's frying up some salmon patties !!



They are good but I decided on stuffed bell peppers with sausage and rice.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2014)

AC quit working! Repair man can't be here til tomorrow afternoon! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's frying up some salmon patties !!





Nicodemus said:


> I dearly love them thangs.



Me too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> AC quit working! Repair man can't be here til tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If you can, open all your windows in the house and that should create a draft to pull fresh air in. If you have some box fans, put them in the bedroom windows so they pull cool night air in. Anything will be better than letting it get stuffy inside.

Oh, thank you.    It took me a minute over there to realize it was you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bubbette decieed to move her computer office downstairs but the wireless router isnt working . There are cables everywhere and all i can do is wait on her to figure it out. Y'all have a good night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> AC quit working! Repair man can't be here til tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Poor baybay, I'll come ova there in my nanner slang and fan you with a palm leaf ??? 




rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette decieed to move her computer office downstairs but the wireless router isnt working . There are cables everywhere and all i can do is wait on her to figure it out. Y'all have a good night.






BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If you can, open all your windows in the house and that should create a draft to pull fresh air in. If you have some box fans, put them in the bedroom windows so they pull cool night air in. Anything will be better than letting it get stuffy inside.
> 
> Oh, thank you.    It took me a minute over there to realize it was you.



We have 2 units  the one upstairs still works. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Poor baybay, I'll come ova there in my nanner slang and fan you with a palm leaf ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We have 2 units  the one upstairs still works.


Sleep upstairs!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you sleepy drivelers.

I've got lots of work to get done today and I need to pick up a shipment at the truck lines at 5:30 AM this morning so I can get it processed and delivered to my customer.  

Hope all of you have a good day and try to stay cool if you can.


----------



## rydert (Jun 17, 2014)

hay....early morning meeting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

Twosday so have two cups.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

#imhere


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Morning driveby!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

feel like poop this morning..  went to bed with a horrible headache.  Got up around 12, took a HOT shower to help ease it off and spent the rest of the night on the couch so I wouldnt bother Gage and LMS....  Monday was terrible


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

Whew, thought I was gonna have 84hrs this week, co-worker volunteered for 24hrs !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> feel like poop this morning..  went to bed with a horrible headache.  Got up around 12, took a HOT shower to help ease it off and spent the rest of the night on the couch so I wouldnt bother Gage and LMS....  Monday was terrible










Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, thought I was gonna have 84hrs this week, co-worker volunteered for 24hrs !!



vrooom-vrooom...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, thought I was gonna have 84hrs this week, co-worker volunteered for 24hrs !!



60 still gives you some overtime $$$.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 60 still gives Uncle Sam some $$$ to blow.



Fixed it for you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

Another troll in the Trapping Forum . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another troll in the Trapping Forum . .



It is for the deer chillen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

The lovely Carrie Underwood...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lovely Carrie Underwood...





She's a hawtie, but isn't she big time PETA/anti hunting ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a hawtie, but isn't she big time PETA/anti hunting ??



prolly so... but shes still a cutie pie..  I hear shes a vegetarian..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's frying up some salmon patties !!


Them things are great. They good with mustard too



havin_fun_huntin said:


> feel like poop this morning..  went to bed with a horrible headache.  Got up around 12, took a HOT shower to help ease it off and spent the rest of the night on the couch so I wouldnt bother Gage and LMS....  Monday was terrible


Prayers for Leroys head


Hooked On Quack said:


> Another troll in the Trapping Forum . .



Let me go see







Morning y'all.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

Did hfh just say "cutie pie"????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



1st one of the day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Hey, I was going the same thing last night round 1130..  Helpful piece of advice.. it wont make a head ache better


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 1st one of the day



With the itchy trigger fingers around here it could be your last.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did hfh just say "cutie pie"????





Yes, I believe she did . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, I believe she did . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 17, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sleep upstairs!!



I did! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lovely Carrie Underwood...





Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a hawtie, but isn't she big time PETA/anti hunting ??



She's been hanging around Miranda Lambert lately so maybe Miranda can get her to change her mind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



I see you've been playing in the Varmint Forum again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another troll in the Trapping Forum . .




Yep. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a hawtie, but isn't she big time PETA/anti hunting ??



Then she don`t need to be here. Louie, find you another blonde. One who supports us. Today...now.




gobbleinwoods said:


> With the itchy trigger fingers around here it could be your last.



He`s safe from me.  For now... 

Louie too, unless he don`t change that peta supporter real quick.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

what do you mean?  I'm just supporting a fellow member.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  be right back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

Kelly Pickler any better?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kelly Pickler and better?





Don`t know who she is, but as long as she`s not an anti hunter. 

I have no use for those kind. Absolutely no use.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean?  I'm just supporting a fellow member.



He's already got enough bait in the water.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kelly Pickler any better?





Kelly bought her some new breasties when she hit the big time !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

hfh = owned


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't get it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = owned


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With the itchy trigger fingers around here it could be your last.


No No:


Nicodemus said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good, i play nice, its that honda feller with the scooter you got to watch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

Almost dinna time, leftova's again today !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No No:
> 
> I'm good, i play nice, its that honda feller with the scooter you got to watch.





He`s a good ol` boy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

It's taking Quack a long time to finish that plate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It's taking Quack a long time to finish that plate


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s a good ol` boy.


So you know scooter personally??


hdm03 said:


> It's taking Quack a long time to finish that plate



Aint it though


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Leftova's


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

Happy Anniversary Dirt!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Happy Anniversary Dirt

Tell your wife I said Hey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> So you know scooter personally??
> 
> 
> Aint it though





I know a lot of folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It's taking Quack a long time to finish that plate





I'ma a dainty eater . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma a dainty eater . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 17, 2014)

Its hotter than a pepper sprout.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Its hotter than a pepper sprout.




Just wait till dog days.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just wait till dog days.



Yep, we will be begging for low 90's


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Yep, we will be begging for low 90's





Hottest place in the world is a sweetcorn field outside Hopeful Georgia in dog days. And the gnats will wrap you up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 17, 2014)

I try to stay above the fall line in the dog days. Darn them gnats.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kelly Pickler any better?





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t know who she is, but as long as she`s not an anti hunter.
> 
> I have no use for those kind. Absolutely no use.



Here ya go Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I try to stay above the fall line in the dog days. Darn them gnats.




I`m used to em, lived in the same country with em all my life, but those in that particular area will drive you crazy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

I swear, this year the horse flys are worse than the gnats.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

Horse flies and yellow flies are bad right now


----------



## rydert (Jun 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy Anniversary Dirt!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Anniversary Dirt
> 
> Tell your wife I said Hey.



oh crap........i'm in so much trouble


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh crap........i'm in so much trouble


 the day ain't over with............. just keep acting like you've forgotten it and wait until the last possible minute to give her something spectacular!  and tell her Ma Hen said "Hey" too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Horse flies and yellow flies are bad right now





Never seen yella flies this bad, can't walk, or ride the 4 wheeler down to my field without them totin ya off.

I hate those things !!! 

Road frontage needs bushhawgin BAD, but I've been putting it off 'cause my tractor is under a shed on the edge of my field.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh crap........i'm in so much trouble



Just go to the dolla store and get her a lei. That what H22 got this year. He got leid.


----------



## rydert (Jun 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> the day ain't over with............. just keep acting like you've forgotten it and wait until the last possible minute to give her something spectacular!  and tell her Ma Hen said "Hey" too!



flowers have been ordered


19 yrs.......


----------



## rydert (Jun 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just go to the dolla store and get her a lei. That what H22 got this year. He got leid.






better than my flower idea..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> flowers have been ordered
> 
> 
> 19 yrs.......



that poor poor girl....






Grats Dirt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> flowers have been ordered
> 
> 
> 19 yrs.......



CONGRATS!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just go to the dolla store and get her a lei. That what H22 got this year. He got leid.



That reminds me; dirt.....tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Nic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

there is a new insect around here this year.  looks like a 1/8 inch long tater bug.  doesn't bite but sure is irritating to have them crawling all over you.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> flowers have been ordered
> 
> 
> 19 yrs.......



Congrats to y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 in the On Topic forum . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 in the On Topic forum . . .



Just being a helpful lil feller


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 in the On Topic forum . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

i helped a feller with his kindle and another feller with his honeymoon.......i wonder if Lauren needs anything; anything at all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i helped a feller with his kindle and another feller with his honeymoon.......i wonder if Lauren needs anything; anything at all







Never realized you were such a wealth of knowledge ??


I just saw your name On Topic and fell out laughing!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never realized you were such a wealth of knowledge ??
> 
> 
> I just saw your name On Topic and fell out laughing!!



I noticed it when he was helping the Kindle guy earlier and did the same. 

hdm03=helpful


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I noticed it when he was helping the Kindle guy earlier and did the same.
> 
> hdm03=helpful






He is that !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

Are ya'll laughing at me or with me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Are ya'll laughing at me or with me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Are ya'll laughing at me or with me?





Er uhm . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm . .



What he said.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2014)

Mornin folks.

Woke up to some great news, so things are lookin up a little. Everything aint better, and probably never will be .. But a little good news every now and then helps.

Hope all is well with yall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I know a lot of folks.


To be an old ornery fellar that dont like big cities you do know alot of people



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I swear, this year the horse flys are worse than the gnats.


Yes sir they are!


rydert said:


> oh crap........i'm in so much trouble


Tell her i said hey and you wont be in trouble


Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 in the On Topic forum . . .






hdm03 said:


> Are ya'll laughing at me or with me?


With you



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm, did you just find the on-topic forum today?


----------



## rydert (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Are ya'll laughing at me or with me?



i'm laughing at ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

whats so funny in here?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hdm, did you just find the on-topic forum today?





rydert said:


> i'm laughing at ya



Ya'll be easy on the lil feller. He has a real sensthitive side only a few are aware of. It's gonna be ok buddy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll be easy on the lil feller. He has a real sensthitive side only a few are aware of. It's gonna be ok buddy.



He'll twerk it out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

slip said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Woke up to some great news, so things are lookin up a little. Everything aint better, and probably never will be .. But a little good news every now and then helps.
> 
> Hope all is well with yall.




Fantastic lil bro !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> hdm, did you just find the on-topic forum today?




I think he mighta got mad, took his marbles and went home. . . 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats so funny in here?





hdm03 been postin on the On Topic forum!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hdm, did you just find the on-topic forum today?



I think that this is probably the correct answer..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fantastic lil bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I though y'all had said he lost his marbles


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> flowers have been ordered
> 
> 
> 19 yrs.......


good deal & congrats!


slip said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Woke up to some great news, so things are lookin up a little. Everything aint better, and probably never will be .. But a little good news every now and then helps.
> 
> Hope all is well with yall.


good!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I though y'all had said he lost his marbles



I just checked; i still gots them


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just checked; i still gots them


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

There is a feller in that new "On Topic" section that is having a problem with a leaking valve stem......i don't think i can help him with that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> There is a feller in that new "On Topic" section that is having a problem with a leaking valve stem......i don't think i can help him with that.



Is this on a tire or plumbing fixture or other?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> To be an old ornery fellar that dont like big cities you do know alot of people
> 
> 
> Yes sir they are!
> ...





I`ve done primitive skills demo`s for 30 years at various events, taught primitive skills classes, done school demo`s, hunted and fished all over Georgia and Florida, done storm restoration on powerlines from here to dang near Virginia and over to Missisippi.  You meet a lot of people over time.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is this on a tire or plumbing fixture or other?



other......i think


Maybe you should go help him; you seem really helpful


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> other......i think
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go help him; you seem really helpful



stick a plug in it.






would this suggestion be helpful?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stick a plug in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfect!  you're the best!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

goodness...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

gettin close to that time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

Been busy today.. 2 huge pallets and about 50 customers....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

how close


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been busy today.. 2 huge pallets and about 50 customers....



You selling paint to, two, too, 2, tu-tu?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> how close



10 mo minutes close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You selling paint to, two, too, 2, tu-tu?



nope, i sell primer


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nope, i sell primer



Good; i was hoping you and Fluffy were competing against each other.....he would crush you


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

what color primer do you sell?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Good; i was hoping you and Fluffy were competing against each other.....he would crush you



wait is that a job at me or a jab at him?  or boff?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Good; i was hoping you and Fluffy were competing against each other.....he would crush you


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait is that a job at me or a jab at him?  or boff?



it was a fat joke; but don't tell mud.  He's chafing right now and you know how he gets when that happens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what color primer do you sell?



we stock  full line of chevron pattern primer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

Both paint and primer have kaolin in 'em !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> we stock  full line of chevron pattern primer



Do you have primer in real tree?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have primer in real tree?



who wants to paint a tree?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who wants to paint a tree?



anyone to, two, 2, to cheap to buy camo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2014)

Getting close to  that time !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2014)

Im out... yall behave


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im out... yall behave



always.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay drivelers here is the hump day juice


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2014)

Gobblin, thanks for the Hump Day Juice because I need it for sure.  I got an extra couple of hours of sleep this morning because yesterday was a really long day for me.  If anyone has some "extra" cool air to spare, please send some of it my way because the heat took its toll on me yesterday. 

Got to attend the funeral of a close friend today who was a very sweet, compassionate 79 year old lady with a heart of gold, and a smile for everyone.


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

goot morning EE and Gobble......early morning meetings again for me...Looking at doing 5s, had any experience with it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

Dontcha just love working on your off day . .



'Moanin folks !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Moaning folks....waiting on flt. Ready to be home!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

How 'bout a cube steak biscuit with cheese and mustard..

Mmmmmmmm..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Morning folks.

The Ac in our car has been acting up from the day we left the hospital till yesterday.   A friend of mine hooked some gauges to the car and it showed great pressure but we put a can of freon in the car anyhow.  It started cooling out of 1/2 the vents but not the other 1/2.   In my mind Im thinking a piece of paper or something has fell and blocking the flow of cold air (knowing now that was impossible seeing as how i was getting good air flow just not cold air).  
When I got home last nIght I took 1/2 the dash apart in the car, checked EVERYTHING actuators, switchs, ducts etc, no issues.   After about 5 minutes of searching I read that tho the gauges show good pressure that doesnt mean it isnt low on freon still.  $37 dollars later and 2 cans of r-134 the car is blowing cool out of all 4 vents now.  
I still dont understand how it was blowing cold out the pass side but not the drivers side but it is fixed.  Im going to buy another can this weekend and see if it doesnt get it COLD like it used to be.   Needless to say yesterday afternoon/night was interesting.  I think LMS was doubting me when she walked over to the car and 1/2 the dash was out tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout a cube steak biscuit with cheese and mustard..
> 
> Mmmmmmmm..
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Quackbro.....i'm stawvin.

Morin boom boom!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Catch up with y'all later,  on DA plane.least I got a hawt chick next to me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with y'all later,  on DA plane.least I got a hawt chick next to me.



Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout a cube steak biscuit with cheese and mustard..
> 
> Mmmmmmmm..
> 
> ...


That looks good, you gonna eat them crackers?



Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with y'all later,  on DA plane.least I got a hawt chick next to me.



Tell her Mud said hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That looks good, you gonna eat them crackers?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her Mud said hey



Will she know what it means?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Will she know what it means?



I' sure shes heard of me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

For the last couple of months we`ve had a rash of calls at all hours of the day and night from "ATT service personnel" about how they can speed up our internet service for a small fee, via credit card. All done through the magic of the phone. 

Well, I was born in the swamp but I wasn`t born there yesterday. If I could get my hands on just one of those fools, just one, and the others found out his fate, they would stop their little scam and never ever do it again, for fear of real violent repercussions from an ornery Southwest Georgia swamp runner.

These dingbats are worse than old time snake oil and lightnin` rod salesmen.


Mornin`.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2014)

Howdy!!!!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 18, 2014)

We keep getting calls from people that can barely speak
English saying my computer is causing errors at the main frame
and I need there repair service. I finally told them they were scammers and I was calling the police, they hung up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## karen936 (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, and good morning!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

I think a telmarketer has got to the the last choice for someone wanting a job.  I couldnt handle folks hanging up on me all day.  Id flip my lid.   The scammers are scum tho, taking advantage of people... cant stand it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> For the last couple of months we`ve had a rash of calls at all hours of the day and night from "ATT service personnel" about how they can speed up our internet service for a small fee, via credit card. All done through the magic of the phone.
> 
> Well, I was born in the swamp but I wasn`t born there yesterday. If I could get my hands on just one of those fools, just one, and the others found out his fate, they would stop their little scam and never ever do it again, for fear of real violent repercussions from an ornery Southwest Georgia swamp runner.
> 
> ...






Blast 'em with a air horn Nic !!  That's what I do !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think a telmarketer has got to the the last choice for someone wanting a job.  I couldnt handle folks hanging up on me all day.  Id flip my lid.   The scammers are scum tho, taking advantage of people... cant stand it



What makes me madder than all get out is now the idjits hang up on me They dont give me the chance to hang up on them


----------



## karen936 (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I'm gonna make some coffee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What makes me madder than all get out is now the idjits hang up on me They dont give me the chance to hang up on them



 Does "your captain" call you alot at work?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I think I'm gonna make some coffee.


On my 2nd cup of the day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I think I'm gonna make some coffee.



I hope it works better for you. My Keurig is dying.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> On my 2nd cup of the day



Dang. I drink 4 before I even leave the house. Then I bring a big un to work with me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. I drink 4 before I even leave the house. Then I bring a big un to work with me.



We dont even have a coffee pot at the house.   The only time i drank coffee is at work.  Go figure..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does "your captain" call you alot at work?



Used to alot. Havnt heard from him in a while.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

Two things we do not run out of around these premises-coffee and peanut butter. 

Without coffee in the mornin`, I would go psycho in a dadgum hurry. I mean stark ravin` mad-turpentine the cat-drown the dogs-pull the wings off the chickens-sling a real time orangatang fit.

Then I would get sho-nuff mad.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Two things we do not run out of around these premises-coffee and peanut butter.
> 
> Without coffee in the mornin`, I would go psycho in a dadgum hurry. I mean stark ravin` mad-turpentine the cat-drown the dogs-pull the wings off the chickens-sling a real time orangatang fit.
> 
> Then I would get sho-nuff mad.


soooo, you're saying you have to have coffee, huh?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 18, 2014)

I'l make sure we have coffee at camp. Thx for the info.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2014)

I dont drink coffee unless its cold outside.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Two things we do not run out of around these premises-coffee and peanut butter.
> 
> Without coffee in the mornin`, I would go psycho in a dadgum hurry. I mean stark ravin` mad-turpentine the cat-drown the dogs-pull the wings off the chickens-sling a real time orangatang fit.
> 
> Then I would get sho-nuff mad.



I know the feeling.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> soooo, you're saying you have to have coffee, huh?





Doctor told me way back to only have two cups of coffee per day. After the glare, growlin`, gnashin` of teeth, and snarlin` died down, he said it didn`t matter how big the cup was.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Doctor told me way back to only have two cups of coffee per day. After the glare, growlin`, gnashin` of teeth, and snarlin` died down, he said it didn`t matter how big the cup was.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Doctor told me way back to only have two cups of coffee per day. After the glare, growlin`, gnashin` of teeth, and snarlin` died down, he said it didn`t matter how big the cup was.



Reminds me of a time some buddies and I went quail hunting with my father in law.  After we had a great quail hunt we went to the pool room and ate some hot dogs.  We pulled up to my inlaws house and he said "some Rum runners would be good right bout now!"  

I told him, "ya know i aint in the mood to drink but Ill drink one."  I started with a quart mason jar that never got empty but was topped off 5or 6 times...   

Only  time in my life Iv been hung over...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





You would be the same way, I bet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Reminds me of a time some buddies and I went quail hunting with my father in law.  After we had a great quail hunt we went to the pool room and ate some hot dogs.  We pulled up to my inlaws house and he said "some Rum runners would be good right bout now!"
> 
> I told him, "ya know i aint in the mood to drink but Ill drink one."  I started with a quart mason jar that never got empty but was topped off 5or 6 times...
> 
> Only  time in my life Iv been hung over...





I haven`t had a rum runner in 40 years. Now you done flung a cravin` on me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t had a rum runner in 40 years. Now you done flung a cravin` on me!



After that night Itll be 40 years before I want another..  Took me 20 minutes to get my boots off according to LMS..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You would be the same way, I bet.


You got that right.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> After that night Itll be 40 years before I want another..  Took me 20 minutes to get my boots off according to LMS..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You would be the same way, I bet.



First year we went to KeebsMudFest I didn't plan accordingly. Jeff C. saved the day with a big ol' pot of coffee at his camp. He's been my best friend ery since.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First year we went to KeebsMudFest I didn't plan accordingly. Jeff C. saved the day with a big ol' pot of coffee at his camp. He's been my best friend ery since.




Amen Sister!!  

The Redhead and I are heavy coffee drinkers, but Klem will not drink the stuff. He would rather have a Coke or something like that.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Howdy!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin y'all! 





Nicodemus said:


> For the last couple of months we`ve had a rash of calls at all hours of the day and night from "ATT service personnel" about how they can speed up our internet service for a small fee, via credit card. All done through the magic of the phone.
> 
> Well, I was born in the swamp but I wasn`t born there yesterday. If I could get my hands on just one of those fools, just one, and the others found out his fate, they would stop their little scam and never ever do it again, for fear of real violent repercussions from an ornery Southwest Georgia swamp runner.
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Blast 'em with a air horn Nic !!  That's what I do !!



That's what my hubby use to do to! He kept his on the end table right next to the phone. We don't use the home phone anymore so we don't have to worry about those crazy calls as much anymore. 




rhbama3 said:


> I hope it works better for you. My Keurig is dying.



What's the matter with it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> After that night Itll be 40 years before I want another..  Took me 20 minutes to get my boots off according to LMS..







I don't do Margaritas anymore for the same reason . .





Nicodemus said:


> Amen Sister!!
> 
> The Redhead and I are heavy coffee drinkers, but Klem will not drink the stuff. He would rather have a Coke or something like that.





I don't drink coffee either, a diet Coke, Pepsi, or mtn dew has me pinging off the walls !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't drink coffee either, a diet Coke, Pepsi, or mtn dew has me pinging off the walls !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't do Margaritas anymore for the same reason . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them "girly dranks" will ruin your next day, no doubt

Quack, try the Coke Zero.  They are better tasting then Diet Coke


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Them "girly dranks" will ruin your next day, no doubt
> 
> Quack, try the Coke Zero.  They are better tasting then Diet Coke





I tried one when they first came out, didn't like ??  I like Diet Pepsi better than DC anyday !!


Might hafta try another Coke Zero . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I tried one when they first came out, didn't like ??  I like Diet Pepsi better than DC anyday !!
> 
> 
> Might hafta try another Coke Zero . .



I was stuck on pepsi max for a while too.. those arent bad.  Diet Coke taste like a flat coke to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Them "girly dranks" will ruin your next day, no doubt
> 
> Quack, try the Coke Zero.  They are better tasting then Diet Coke



Ya'll the ones drankin them "girly dranks".
Not me.No No:No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll the ones drankin them "girly dranks".
> Not me.No No:No No:



 ask LMS bout the night she was taking shots of bacardi 151..

She better stick to hear cheap wine and ta-kill-ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ask LMS bout the night she was taking shots of bacardi 151..
> 
> She better stick to hear cheap wine and ta-kill-ya



 Did she feel 10 ft. tall and bulletproof.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did she feel 10 ft. tall and bulletproof.



nope, horizontal and sick... I slept on the couch that night..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Doctor told me way back to only have two cups of coffee per day. After the glare, growlin`, gnashin` of teeth, and snarlin` died down, he said it didn`t matter how big the cup was.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> After that night Itll be 40 years before I want another..  Took me 20 minutes to get my boots off according to LMS..


I bet that was a sight to watch!


Nicodemus said:


> Amen Sister!!
> 
> The Redhead and I are heavy coffee drinkers, but Klem will not drink the stuff. He would rather have a Coke or something like that.


that boy ain't right then is he?


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Hiya!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Them "girly dranks" will ruin your next day, no doubt
> 
> Quack, try the Coke Zero.  They are better tasting then Diet Coke


yuck & yuck!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

no lunch today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no lunch today



Wonder if Quack still eatin them left ova's he's had for three days.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wonder if Quack still eatin them left ova's he's had for three days.



  Yeah, kinda makes ya wonder if its not as good as it looks huh


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet is going bear hunten this year. She wants a rug.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wonder if Quack still eatin them left ova's he's had for three days.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, kinda makes ya wonder if its not as good as it looks huh





Man those groceries were GOOD !!!  Got some bbq ribs today !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> mrs. hornet is going bear hunten this year. She wants a rug.


I didn't say I wanted to choot one.No No: I juss wanta a dadblame bear rug.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Man those groceries were GOOD !!!  Got some bbq ribs today !!



Pics or it didn't happen, silly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pics or it didnt happen



Sorry man, didn even think about it..... she was takin pics of me! 



mudracing101 said:


> That looks good, you gonna eat them crackers?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her Mud said hey



I told her and she said, I love me some Mud! 



Nicodemus said:


> For the last couple of months we`ve had a rash of calls at all hours of the day and night from "ATT service personnel" about how they can speed up our internet service for a small fee, via credit card. All done through the magic of the phone.
> 
> Well, I was born in the swamp but I wasn`t born there yesterday. If I could get my hands on just one of those fools, just one, and the others found out his fate, they would stop their little scam and never ever do it again, for fear of real violent repercussions from an ornery Southwest Georgia swamp runner.
> 
> ...



Nic's back.....lub me some "GROUCH"! 



Keebs said:


> Howdy!!!!!!!



 HELLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 



karen936 said:


> We keep getting calls from people that can barely speak
> English saying my computer is causing errors at the main frame
> and I need there repair service. I finally told them they were scammers and I was calling the police, they hung up.



karen's a dribbblerrrrr!!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Whoa Whoa Whoa!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Blast 'em with a air horn Nic !!  That's what I do !!



Dude......all you have to do is challenge them to a Nekkid Twista Match! 



rhbama3 said:


> I hope it works better for you. My Keurig is dying.



Blasphemy! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> First year we went to KeebsMudFest I didn't plan accordingly. Jeff C. saved the day with a big ol' pot of coffee at his camp. He's been my best friend ery since.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wonder if Quack still eatin them left ova's he's had for three days.







Jeff C. said:


> Sorry man, didn even think about it..... she was takin pics of me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you left me out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't say I wanted to choot one.No No: I juss wanta a dadblame bear rug.
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen, silly.





Too late . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

Ya'll need to read Sarah Fair's thread about ruint poke chops in the Outdoor Cafe !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> you left me out



I sowwy......I was afraid I was gonna have toooooooo many smiley's and my big ol MQ was gonna get rejected. Then, I was gonna have to go back and delete everbody's smileys.  

 You know I lubs ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll need to read Sarah Fair's thread about ruint poke chops in the Outdoor Cafe !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll need to read Sarah Fair's thread about ruint poke chops in the Outdoor Cafe !!!



I was JUST thinking.........................
hdm03 musta ate some sulfur rubbed pork chops last night. 

hdm03=MIA


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was JUST thinking.........................
> hdm03 musta ate some sulfur rubbed pork chops last night.
> 
> hdm03=MIA



maybe hes looking for his marbles again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was JUST thinking.........................
> hdm03 musta ate some sulfur rubbed pork chops last night.
> 
> hdm03=MIA





He's prolly pondering on someones question over in the "On Topic" forum . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I sowwy......I was afraid I was gonna have toooooooo many smiley's and my big ol MQ was gonna get rejected. Then, I was gonna have to go back and delete everbody's smileys.
> 
> You know I lubs ya!



I was just  atchya


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll need to read Sarah Fair's thread about ruint poke chops in the Outdoor Cafe !!!



BRB


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe hes looking for his marbles again


Shouldn't take long to find em.


Hooked On Quack said:


> He's prolly pondering on someones question over in the "On Topic" forum . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

Crap




Awwwwwww hail ^^^^^^^ Quang !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Think I'll go puke....brb!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go puke....brb!



Take Jag wiff ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take Jag wiff ya.



He's mowin da grass for the 25th time this week.


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

Hamburger and French fries.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go puke....brb!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take Jag wiff ya.





Jeff C. said:


> He's mowin da grass for the 25th time this week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Terryhockey cheekun and noodles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> Hamburger and French fries.....





You werkin tomorrow ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief O



Heyyyyyy DERTO!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Terryhockey cheekun and noodles.



that made me giggle............


















toot.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> Hamburger and French fries.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Terryhockey cheekun and noodles.



Did some biskit an sausage, then some biskit and homemade peach jelly/jam/preserves 

Quacker flung a cravin on me dis moanin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

dirt, where did your wife take you to diner last night?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He's mowin da grass for the 25th time this week.



jeff fa fa aint gonna have much grass left.. Jag gonna have walking trails all in his yard


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2014)

HFH....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff fa fa aint gonna have much grass left.. Jag gonna have walking trails all in his yard



Thankfully he goes in random directions, even when he's cuttin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> HFH....



what I did?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> HFH....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully he goes in random directions, even when he's cuttin.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what I did?



Bless yo heart!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Im so confused right now..  maybe this is how a blonde feels all the time?


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You werkin tomorrow ???



yep......I might could ease out early....got something in mind?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bless yo heart!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im so confused right now..  maybe this is how a blonde feels all the time?


Nope. Just a HFH.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im so confused right now..  maybe this is how a blonde feels all the time?



















I knew who you was silly!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dirt, where did your wife take you to diner last night?



I was going to cook us something on the grill cause she had to work......but long story short, we thought my daughter broke her ankle during dance practice and we ended up eating ham sandwiches.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I knew who you was silly!



I was just trying to be nice.   Than you called me nancy.  ya little meanie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert can ease out early!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

well,well........purely accidental

Kang


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was just trying to be nice.   Than you called me nancy.  ya little meanie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> rydert can ease out early!



I'm fillin in for hdm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was going to cook us something on the grill cause she had to work......but long story short, we thought my daughter broke her ankle during dance practice and we ended up eating ham sandwiches.............



dang, that kinda sucks..  hope your daughter is ok..


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dang, that kinda sucks..  hope your daughter is ok..



her ankle looks nasty.....she has dance competition next week, and her and her mama were going


thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Prayers for the ham sammiches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope she's OK, dertO


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

cricket done made two new friends


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no lunch today





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Terryhockey cheekun and noodles.



Sis #1 treated me to Rancho Grande'!
I need a nap!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope she's OK, dertO



thanks Jeff

my wife says she is able to put some pressure on it while using crutches..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> thanks Jeff
> 
> my wife says she is able to put some pressure on it while using crutches..........



Is that her foot in the ice with the Bud Lite?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Tifton is beautiful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C.03+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> thanks Jeff
> 
> my wife says she is able to put some pressure on it while using crutches..........


Dang. Hate to hear that. Hope she gets better real soon. 


Jeff C. said:


> Is that her foot in the ice with the Bud Lite?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tifton is beautiful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, Hooked On Quack+, rydert+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sis #1 treated me to Rancho Grande'!
> I need a nap!!!!!!



Wanna Snuggle?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> yep......I might could ease out early....got something in mind?





Was gonna see if you wanted to ride out to the plantation??






Jeff C. said:


> Tifton is beautiful!





crap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+, Jeff C.+, Hooked On Quack+, havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, rydert+

Beat cha.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> yep......I might could ease out early....got something in mind?



Now that reminds me; tell your wife I said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

hmd03+


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03, mrs. hornet22+, Hooked On Quack+, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hmd03+



what up


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 isnt even friends with himself....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what up



Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nothing. Nothing at all.



let me know if you need anything; anything at all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> let me know if you need anything; anything at all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

The idjits back !! 


Mr. "On Topic" himself !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The idjits back !!
> 
> 
> Mr. "On Topic" himself !!



Don't run him off again Quack.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome!  Had a meetin down by the arrow port this morning.....good god almight downtown Atlanter traffic sucks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2014)

Think I'mon need a nap.....catch yall later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'mon need a nap.....catch yall later.



Jeff C.= nap takin KANG.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'mon need a nap.....catch yall later.



feeling sick again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

So, check this out... I get home yesterday and LMS says she cant figure out what batteries go in the baby monitor.   The shoved AA batteries in it...  It takes 9v.  "i couldnt figure out which batteries to took"


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'mon need a nap.....catch yall later.



HFH will rub your belly for ya


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, check this out... I get home yesterday and LMS says she cant figure out what batteries go in the baby monitor.   The shoved AA batteries in it...  It takes 9v.  "i couldnt figure out which batteries to took"



thanks for sharing


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

sharing is caring


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was going to cook us something on the grill cause she had to work......but long story short, we thought my daughter broke her ankle during dance practice and we ended up eating ham sandwiches.............


bless her heart.........


rydert said:


> her ankle looks nasty.....she has dance competition next week, and her and her mama were going
> 
> 
> thanks


no way!


Jeff C. said:


> Wanna Snuggle?


of course!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that her foot in the ice with the Bud Lite?



yep.....I sent that pic to tha wife.......she didn't think it was to,too,two funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> thanks for sharing



  who cant look and tell that a 9v battery is required.. cept her...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, check this out... I get home yesterday and LMS says she cant figure out what batteries go in the baby monitor.   The shoved AA batteries in it...  It takes 9v.  "i couldnt figure out which batteries to took"



What color is the babies hair


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What color is the babies hair






I hope it changes


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who cant look and tell that a 9v battery is required.. cept her...



If she would have posted her question in the On Topic forum I could have helped her.........NCHillbilly asked me to be the Mod of that forum.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If she would have posted her question in the On Topic forum I could have helped her.........NCHillbilly asked me to be the Mod of that forum.......



Man, they really are getting desperate for mods arent they


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, they really are getting desperate for mods arent they






ouch......burn.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope it changes









hdm03 said:


> If she would have posted her question in the On Topic forum I could have helped her.........NCHillbilly asked me to be the Mod of that forum.......


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was gonna see if you wanted to ride out to the plantation??
> 
> .



when you going?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

I bet Nancy gets her hair frosted


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im so confused right now..  maybe this is how a blonde feels all the time?





hdm03 said:


> I bet Nancy gets her hair frosted



Well................that explains that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet Nancy gets her hair frosted


  Ia int got enough hair to get frosted.. i tried.. twice.  in the late 80s


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well................that explains that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ia int got enough hair to get frosted.. i tried.. twice.  in the late 80s



Twice?   once for each hair?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Twice?   once for each hair?



pretty much


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

Well posted about a vehicle crossing a river and I ran across this today.   Quack could your brother check into get GONdrivelers one?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well posted about a vehicle crossing a river and I ran across this today.   Quack could your brother check into get GONdrivelers one?



I bet that girl in hdm03's 10,000 post could drive it for us. She gots lots of skillz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> when you going?





I dunno ???  What time ya getting off ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet that girl in hdm03's 10,000 post could drive it for us. She gots lots of skillz.



She could handle that!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???  What time ya getting off ??



That reminds me......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well posted about a vehicle crossing a river and I ran across this today.   Quack could your brother check into get GONdrivelers one?





Pretty dang cool !!!  I'll hafta tell 'em about that !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

are quack and dirt planning a date?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That reminds me......










havin_fun_huntin said:


> are quack and dirt planning a date?





mebbe . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .



hdm and H22 gonna be JEALOUS


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> are quack and dirt planning a date?




hfh, 

No both quack and dirt must be going on that canoe trip through the mountains that you and I discussed last week.  Quack had already registered for this upcoming trip and I think that he was hoping to get you and dirt to also go along on this trip too.  Remember that the girl up above in post #962 is the "guide" on this trip.  Errr,  excuse me, brb, because I've got to rob at least three 7-11 stores this afternoon to get my registration money for this trip sent in today's mail !!!!  Yucan....sure is a really sweet name for her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> hfh,
> 
> No both quack and dirt must be going on that canoe trip through the mountains that you and I discussed last week.  Quack had already registered for this upcoming trip and I think that he was hoping to get you and dirt to also go along on this trip too.  Remember that the girl up above in post #962 is the "guide" on this trip.  Errr,  excuse me, brb, because I've got to rob at least three 7-11 stores this afternoon to get my registration money for this trip sent in today's mail !!!!  Yucan....sure is a really sweet name for her.


shoot, if quacks paying consider me there


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???  What time ya getting off ??



if everybody shows up...4:00


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> if everybody shows up...4:00



strang coming too?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

lock er' down


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

I am such a helpful lil feller


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I am such a helpful lil feller



why yes....yes you are.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

me?


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> me?






idjit.............


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> if everybody shows up...4:00





Gimme a holla tomorrow !!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a holla tomorrow !!



sho will


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Quack try to get some pics of dirts wife... shes a HAWTY


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack try to get some pics of dirts wife... shes a HAWTY



I will keep her company tomorrow while dirt is playing with quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack try to get some pics of dirts wife... shes a HAWTY





I already have pics of Derthole's wife . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I will keep her company tomorrow while dirt is playing with quack



I hear she makes a great ham sammich, you should ask her to make you one


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hear she makes a great ham sammich, you should ask her to make you one



Good idea.....I'll send dirt a PM reminding him to pick-up some bread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Good idea.....I'll send dirt a PM reminding him to pick-up some bread



You need to send him another asking for mustard.. Hes out of mustard too.  Oh and only 2 pieces of cheese


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You need to send him another asking for mustard.. Hes out of mustard too.  Oh and only 2 pieces of cheese



Thanks buddy........PM sent


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack try to get some pics of dirts wife... shes a HAWTY





hdm03 said:


> I will keep her company tomorrow while dirt is playing with quack





Hooked On Quack said:


> I already have pics of Derthole's wife . . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hear she makes a great ham sammich, you should ask her to make you one





hdm03 said:


> Good idea.....I'll send dirt a PM reminding him to pick-up some bread





havin_fun_huntin said:


> You need to send him another asking for mustard.. Hes out of mustard too.  Oh and only 2 pieces of cheese



.....idjits


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks buddy........PM sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert, thats not very nice.. calling helpful people such as HMD and quack bad names...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

better tell him to get the good hoop cheese not that processed single wrapped stuff he likes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> better tell him to get the good hoop cheese not that processed single wrapped stuff he likes.



cant expect alot of of a fella tha wears tie dyed shirts..


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant expect alot of of a fella tha wears tie dyed shirts..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> .....idjits



strongly worded PM sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

mud hasnt told us what he ate for lunch today.. be must be napping


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud hasnt told us what he ate for lunch today.. be must be napping



or still feeding the face.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

this uns more done than saras pokechops...  put a fork in it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert, start a new one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

last post....


lock it


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert, start a new one



I started the last one......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> I started the last one......



I started this one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I started this one.





rydert said:


> I started the last one......



you can start another, its ok


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2014)

shut er' down bama


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I started this one.



I know but  I deleted the one I started right after you started to start this one.....unnerstand?


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2014)

I just got a PM to lock this one......so no more posting



thank you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

rydert said:


> I know but  I deleted the one I started right after you started to start this one.....unnerstand?



Well repost it.


----------

